# Vegetarian? Vegan? Love Meat?



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 20, 2010)

ehhh how many of you guys are vegetarian/vegan?
i personalty cant be vegan .. mainly beacuse i just love meat.. its natural to eat meat.. but its completely unnatural how its handled and produced...

this video made me cry :/ 

http://www.peta.org/tv/videos/celebrities/86975251001.aspx

its more powerful coming from one of the biggest musicians of all time
Paul McCartney

please if you watch the video its completely NSFW!!!!

Discuss


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm a proud omnivore. PETA can blow me.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

PETA is an unreliable biased source for anything involving animals ever


----------



## Cam (Sep 20, 2010)

â™¥ Bacon

Seriously... I couldnt live without meat..

Its just too fucking delicious â™¥


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2010)

I eat chicken, but that's about the extent I go with meat. I don't like how most place cook fish and my stomach can't handle any other meat.
That said after watching the beginning of that video I had to stop. Now I've watched full videos of start to finish when it comes to the slaughter of animals. What you see right there in the beginning does not reflect what happens in major slaughter houses. Peta is good about finding videos of non common practices in order to tug at your heart to take their side. Considering the dishonesty just in the beginning alone I can't bother to watch the rest of it.

Animals dying for slaughter isn't nice. Then again who is Peta to talk about slaughter being bad when they slaughter 97% of all animals they take into their HQ? They stuff the bodies into a giant freezer, and they are not above just throwing them into dumpsters. Do yourself a favor sweetie. Don't pay attention to PETA propaganda videos. There are better organizations who have more honesty to pay attention to.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll eat meat. Poultry and fish are usually ok, but I can't stomach red meat unless it's been processed (like hamburgers or hot dogs), the texture of it makes me gag.


----------



## Cam (Sep 20, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I'll eat meat. Poultry and fish are usually ok, but I can't stomach red meat unless it's been processed (like hamburgers or hot dogs), the texture of it makes me gag.


 
Like steak??

That makes me sad :'( steak is amazing


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 20, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I eat chicken, but that's about the extent I go with meat. I don't like how most place cook fish and my stomach can't handle any other meat.
> That said after watching the beginning of that video I had to stop. Now I've watched full videos of start to finish when it comes to the slaughter of animals. What you see right there in the beginning does not reflect what happens in major slaughter houses. Peta is good about finding videos of non common practices in order to tug at your heart to take their side. Considering the dishonesty just in the beginning alone I can't bother to watch the rest of it.
> 
> Animals dying for slaughter isn't nice. Then again who is Peta to talk about slaughter being bad when they slaughter 97% of all animals they take into their HQ? They stuff the bodies into a giant freezer, and they are not above just throwing them into dumpsters. Do yourself a favor sweetie. Don't pay attention to PETA propaganda videos. There are better organizations who have more honesty to pay attention to.



i agree with you.. i only posted the video as an example .. i never said i agreed with it


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 20, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Like steak??
> 
> That makes me sad :'( steak is amazing


 my favorite meat right there


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

My favorite meat? Oh dang, I can't decide between lamb, rare steak, or smoked turkey D:


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 20, 2010)

I love meat <3 

I'd eat it raw and bloody if it weren't for this inefficient appendix :/


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 20, 2010)

Gods how I love meat. Gotta couple of 10oz. ribeye steaks sitting in the freezer right now; I'm saving them so me and my girlfriend can celebrate the full moon (rare steaks, a romantic walk in the moonlight, and... well, the rest is really none of your business, is it? ;P). I'll eat veggies, but usually only as a side dish, and rarely if their green. Yeah, I know, not the healthiest of diets but it makes me happy.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 20, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Like steak??
> 
> That makes me sad :'( steak is amazing


 
Yes, like steak.

The horror. DDDDDD:


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2010)

FAF's malice sustains me, not food.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> i agree with you.. i only posted the video as an example .. i never said i agreed with it



 Never said you did but you did say it made you cry. You shouldn't watch their videos. They try to make you cry. They try to make you feel bad. Many times it's down right dishonest what they show. So they take old videos or videos that they planted moles to create, or they take worst case examples and that's the face they want to push of things like the cattle industry. I'm just saying you are better off not watching their stuff at all.

EDIT: Many of the newer practices involve stunning the animal. It's very quick, and once stunned the kill happens which tends to be a fast and clean kill. That way they don't feel it when it happens beyond the initial "Shock" of the stun gun.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 20, 2010)

There are issues with the meat industry, but vegetarianism and veganism are just reactionary, ill-conceived responses to that.  They make no sense nutritionally, culinarily, or ethically.  If all you want is to be a hipster, be a vegan and throw fits about using plates that had meat on them or whatever.  If you actually care about quality of life for livestock, research some local butcheries supplied by local farms that are doing it right.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 20, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Never said you did but you did say it made you cry. You shouldn't watch their videos. They try to make you cry. They try to make you feel bad. Many times it's down right dishonest what they show. So they take old videos or videos that they planted moles to create, or they take worst case examples and that's the face they want to push of things like the cattle industry. I'm just saying you are better off not watching their stuff at all.


 yup .. very true... the article below basically elaborates on what your saying
http://www.teenink.com/opinion/environment/article/50058/PETA-doesnt-treat-animals-ethically/


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 20, 2010)

The truth about PETA's beliefs


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> The truth about PETA's beliefs


 
I lol'd. A pity it's true.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

So like, I fed a grasshopper to the turtles here

is that abuse, because the turtles seemed to love it


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> So like, I fed a grasshopper to the turtles here
> 
> is that abuse, because the turtles seemed to love it


 
Yep, that's abuse... so is owning a pet. Oh, and if you get eaten by a bear, it's your fault for abusing and/or antagonizing it.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 20, 2010)

I am happily omnivorous.
I usually go lighter on red meat, though, but I can't live without chicken.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 20, 2010)

i never understood why being a vegan was so trendy... it makes no sense... i have friends who cant eat meat without becoming sick so its understandable for them.. its funny how they wish they could eat meat beacuse it tastes good


----------



## Conker (Sep 20, 2010)

I love meat as much as furfags love _meat_ :V


----------



## Glitch (Sep 20, 2010)

Conker said:


> I love meat as much as foxes love *meat* :V



Fixed that for you.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 20, 2010)

I love meat... can't decide whether beef or pork is my favorite. I'm also pretty fond of shellfish. Fish, not so much, although I'll eat if it's good.

I don't get PETA either. Bunch of wackos that think animals can get along with humans just fine if they're set free. I mean, what the hell are you supposed to do when you find a big honkin' grizzly in Times Square?

PETA: "Killing animals for food is cruelty!"
Ray-O: "Really? What's wrong with cruelty, then? I saw a documentary on lions and there was plenty of cruelty there!"

PETA: "If you wouldn't eat your dog, why would you eat a cow?"
Ray-O: "Um, you know the reason we domesticated canines in the first place, right?"

PETA: "I'd rather go naked than wear fur!"
Ray-O: "You know, this used to be a gray area for me, I'll admit it, especially living in Puerto Rico all my life. But seriously, Moscow in winter? I think that would be a necessary kind of thing."



Glitch said:


> Fixed that for you.



Hey, panthers like _*meat*_ too. At least I do.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 20, 2010)

if this little bitch was at my thanksgiving id stomp her head in too.. ruining my damn dinner
http://www.peta.org/tv/videos/ads-public-service-announcements/86967644001.aspx


----------



## Zenia (Sep 20, 2010)

I love meat. I tried seeing what it would be like to not eat it... and I only lasted a week. I like it too much. Especially practically raw steak with mushrooms and garlic.


----------



## Twink (Sep 20, 2010)

I <3 meat i would have to say my top 2 favorites are caribou and pheasant. but i also love veal... damn veal parmigiana is godly. I always take mine medium rare just to be on the same side, but if it's like i go to my uncle's and they slaughter their cattle i'll eat it rare.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 20, 2010)

PETA has a habit of making martyrs out of animals to further their cause. Be it beating them or killing them for the benefit to earn more sympathizers to their cause.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 20, 2010)

I like meat, but some of the shit they do just to feed us is messed up.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 20, 2010)

is it messed up that ive always wanted to try human... like im curious of how it would taste ..please tell me im not the only one here who is curious of how it would taste.. of course id never EAT a human.. unless stranded with others on a island.. than yeah.. id eat you


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 20, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> is it messed up that ive always wanted to try human... like im curious of how it would taste ..please tell me im not the only one here who is curious of how it would taste.. of course id never EAT a human.. unless stranded with others on a island.. than yeah.. id eat you


 
cooked humans smell a little like roasted pork. :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> There are issues with the meat industry, but vegetarianism and veganism are just reactionary, ill-conceived responses to that.  They make no sense nutritionally, culinarily, or ethically.  If all you want is to be a hipster, be a vegan and throw fits about using plates that had meat on them or whatever.  If you actually care about quality of life for livestock, research some local butcheries supplied by local farms that are doing it right.


 
if the person doesnt want to eat any animals?


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 20, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> PETA: "Killing animals for food is cruelty!"
> Ray-O: "Really? What's wrong with cruelty, then? I saw a documentary on lions and there was plenty of cruelty there!"



We over do it and for no reason, while lions probably do it to survive. 



> PETA: "I'd rather go naked than wear fur!"
> Ray-O: "You know, this used to be a gray area for me, I'll admit it, especially living in Puerto Rico all my life. But seriously, Moscow in winter? I think that would be a necessary kind of thing."



Animals generally adapt their environments. The ones that don't do so die out. The only exception to that is us, who take advantage of the adaptations of other animals so that we can survive. Just think about that; Animals adapt to their environment themselves and we just had to barge in and skin them just so we could survive. If there is any logic to being furry it would be that we would have fur to adapt to our environments, or even scales.


----------



## jeff (Sep 20, 2010)

i just do what comes natural


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> cooked humans smell a little like roasted pork. :V


 mmm yummy


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll eat everything but seafood and strange meats(strange being stuff like tripe), but I'm more partial to vegetables. I don't think I could go completely vegetarian, but cutting back on meat wouldn't be a problem for me.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 20, 2010)

Eat people raw. They taste better that way :V


----------



## Azure (Sep 20, 2010)

I love everything, veggies and meat equally.


----------



## The DK (Sep 20, 2010)

i eat it, im not picky at all... except for seafood


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 20, 2010)

HAHAHA PeTA. You're sad about the animals because of a PETA video?? I hope you realize that PeTA is completely batshit and is against people owning pets because they see it as slavery or some shit.

I'll eat both fruits/veg and meat. I will not drink milk or eat pork or seafood though.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2010)

Totally relevant: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7Qw7IIBWkg
Part two: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXy7QXPiulI


----------



## Isen (Sep 20, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I love everything, veggies and meat equally.


Same here.

I'm actually trying to cut back my meat consumption significantly.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2010)

Isen said:


> Same here.
> 
> I'm actually trying to cut back my meat consumption significantly.


 
I tend to think that if people want people to stop eating meat, the next best thing is to push for less meat consumption in general. It's a better compromise than a general "No more meat eating by people" type of thing.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 20, 2010)

RED MEAT, POTATOES, AND MEAD ARE SUCCESS.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 20, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> if the person doesnt want to eat any animals?


 
If they don't want to eat any animals for the aforementioned reasons than it is a dumb way of accomplishing them that doesn't work very well.

Pretty much unless someone is physically incapable of digesting meat vegetarianism is dumb.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 20, 2010)

Clayton said:


> HAHAHA PeTA. You're sad about the animals because of a PETA video?? I hope you realize that PeTA is completely batshit and is against people owning pets because they see it as slavery or some shit.
> 
> I'll eat both fruits/veg and meat. I will not drink milk or eat pork or seafood though.


 
I hate hypocrites. Don't you hate it when someone from the fandom acts all batshit then creates a stereotype for furries or just reinstates a current stereotype?
Believe it or not, this happens in PETA. Although they have their bad apples, we don't have to judge them upon it. 
They have really good points. In this situation, they are trying to show people what happens to their food before they eat it. But no, people have to go on and say that, just because they think having pets is cruel invalidates everything else they have to say.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 20, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> is it messed up that ive always wanted to try human... like im curious of how it would taste ..please tell me im not the only one here who is curious of how it would taste.. of course id never EAT a human.. unless stranded with others on a island.. than yeah.. id eat you


 remind me to never be on an island with you.

Also, I love meat. I couldn't survive as a vegan. I drink about two gallons of milk a week.



3picFox said:


> I hate hypocrites. Don't you hate it when someone  from the fandom acts all batshit then creates a stereotype for furries  or just reinstates a current stereotype?
> Believe it or not, this happens in PETA. Although they have their bad apples, we don't have to judge them upon it.
> They  have really good points. In this situation, they are trying to show  people what happens to their food before they eat it. But no, people  have to go on and say that, just because they think having pets is cruel  invalidates everything else they have to say.


 Peta doesn't give a fuck about animals. They only care about money.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

I want to try human as well

But I don't want to sit down at a nice table and drink wine with it.

I want it the way it's meant to be eaten. Spitroasted over a fire and biting off chunks while wearing grass skirts.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2010)

i love fish.
red meat is normaly unappetizing unless prepared perfectly.
poultry is just ok.
pork is gooooooooood.
and i love fish..


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 20, 2010)

I eat everything, even foods considered gross like sushi. Nothing like a big slab of raw fish and that little spicy green stuff on it.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 20, 2010)

Plutonium said:


> I eat everything, even foods considered gross like sushi. Nothing like a big slab of raw fish and that little spicy green stuff on it.


 
No one thinks sushi is gross. >:V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2010)

Xenke said:


> No one thinks sushi is gross. >:V


 I do. Yuuck, keep that stuff away from meh.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 20, 2010)

sushi is amazing! ... mmmmm now i want sushi >___>


----------



## Lobar (Sep 20, 2010)

remember that episode of Doug way back before sushi was popular where Doug was afraid to try it


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I do. Yuuck, keep that stuff away from meh.


*force feeds you sushi* BWAHHAHAHAHA

... actually thats a little ironic, you having a oriental dragon for a avitar and all


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm vegetarian sort of. I avoid eating meat as much as possible, but when I do eat meat I opt for certain fish or on the very very rare occasion free-range/cage-free things. Under normal conditions, I will eat animal products (e.g., diary), except for eggs. I only like the whites, and I don't feel like wasting the yolk. I have no problem eating food that contains meat and is on the way to just being thrown out for no good reason. When I first started being a semi-vegetarian, I thought I would miss meats, but I realized I didn't really notice. In fact, I rather like not prescribing myself to revolving dishes around a meat, which lead me into a perpetual search for spice but ending up in a bland place. All in all, I'm glad I made the switch.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 21, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Animals generally adapt their environments. The ones that don't do so die out. The only exception to that is us, who take advantage of the adaptations of other animals so that we can survive. Just think about that; Animals adapt to their environment themselves and we just had to barge in and skin them just so we could survive. If there is any logic to being furry it would be that we would have fur to adapt to our environments, or even scales.



I'm pretty sure you just said that it's unfair that we didn't die out (in so many words).

I'd like to point out that life isn't fair, especially when it comes to survival of the fittest.

I'd also like to point out that humans have adapted to their environments.

And the idea that we would have evolved fur or scales is fucking retarded since we sort of, you know, evolved OUT of that stuff.

On Topic: I eat everything, and I love steak; rare please.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll eat almost everything. My favourite meat though, has to be venison or maybe it's water buffalo meat hmm...

Anyone that try to deny meat to me will be considered evil.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 21, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> I'm pretty sure you just said that it's unfair that we didn't die out (in so many words).
> I'd like to point out that life isn't fair, especially when it comes to survival of the fittest.
> I'd also like to point out that humans have adapted to their environments.
> And the idea that we would have evolved fur or scales is fucking retarded since we sort of, you know, evolved OUT of that stuff.
> On Topic: I eat everything, and I love steak; rare please.


 
My point was that humans are destructive in the way that they adapt. We murdered animals for their skin, but the animals we killed just grew fur.
Yeah, survival of the fittest isn't ever going to be fair, but I think that humans have made it past the point of being the "fittest"


----------



## CatterHatter (Sep 21, 2010)

I do not support PETA in any way, however the food industry is lacking majorly in regulation on what they can put into the meats we eat and some (not all) of the time the sanitary/care conditions for the animals is pitiful... this is true. Yes, there are groups such as the FDA and others that check in on them, but still things pass that should not, and they become lax when eyes aren't on them.

I eat all things. Vegetable, fruit, meat, mushrooms, etc. If I find an item edible I will eat it. Of course I don't like every single food item, but I'm not that picky either.
I wonder though, if everyone had to hunt their own meal down instead of it being handed to them for a handful of dollars... there would be a lot less obese people, and we would all value being able to have good food a lot more. Don't take meals for granted!


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 21, 2010)

I love meat. Especially Fish  But ya know I'm willing to do fully vege meal random days.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey u knoww u should really lay off PETA, they're legit

People
Eat
Tasty
Animals

no but i actually used to be a vegitarian, and i have fluxuated back and forth throughout the years. whatever works for you i guess.

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...r_sticker-p128589446856874007tmn6_400.jpg&t=1


----------



## DragonicWolf (Sep 21, 2010)

I eat everything and I love meat. I would also like to go hunting. I respect that mother nature is brutal in her own way.Have you seen some of the cruel ways predators kill their prey in the wild? Not many people do. 



> Yep, that's abuse... so is owning a pet.


If you are not joking: Right so, the domstic dogs that have exist specifically to thrive alongside human beings. Its cruel to keep them as pets. Right.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

DragonicWolf said:


> I eat everything and I love meat. I would also like to go hunting. I respect that mother nature is brutal in her own way.Have you seen some of the cruel ways predators kill their prey in the wild? Not many people do.
> 
> 
> If you are not joking: Right so, the domstic dogs that have exist specifically to thrive alongside human beings. Its cruel to keep them as pets. Right.


 Agree completely. 
As long as you use all the parts of animal after hunting it (and you don't torture it or whatever most people think hunters do) then it's fine. (and delicious!)

Also, I'm 98% he's joking.


----------



## DragonicWolf (Sep 21, 2010)

I believe there have been many cases whereas animals play with their food unnecesarilly , causing the prey to be in pain for quite a long period of time, before killing them. There is also this thing called surplus killing, where an animal kills without eating the carcass. So really, we cannot blame human beings for being more 'cruel' than any other animal because they happen to put an animal through periods of pain for their own emotional benefit, though I have to admit that a counter arguement can be that human beings have a larger capacity to control their instincts.


----------



## Ames (Sep 21, 2010)

I eat everything.  Except pork.  Shit's disgusting.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 21, 2010)

oh Hummus  I love hummus. I love how my vegetarian friends make it. Though I never really see a difference in their recipies and mine.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

DragonicWolf said:


> I believe there have been many cases whereas animals play with their food unnecesarilly , causing the prey to be in pain for quite a long period of time, before killing them. There is also this thing called surplus killing, where an animal kills without eating the carcass. So really, we cannot blame human beings for being more 'cruel' than any other animal because they happen to put an animal through periods of pain for their own emotional benefit, though I have to admit that a counter arguement can be that human beings have a larger capacity to control their instincts.


 Just like a fox in a chicken coop, really. They're always killing anything that happens to be small and/or weak enough to kill. 

Also, humans have the capacity to control themselves, yes, but...you have to admit that the widely-accepted notion of factory farming is much more disgusting than a human versus an animal out on the animal's territory. Humans use their technology and intelligence, the animal uses pure instinct and cunning.

And more than you'd think, the animal wins. It's much better (imo) than factory farming could ever hope to be.


JamesB said:


> I eat everything.  Except pork.  Shit's disgusting.


 
What the hell is wrong with you


----------



## Ames (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> What the hell is wrong with you


 
What the hell is wrong with you?  I can't fathom the idea of anybody actually enjoying the flesh of that vile creature.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

JamesB said:


> What the hell is wrong with you?  I can't fathom the idea of anybody actually enjoying the flesh of that vile creature.


 
Vile? Pigs are cleaner than you think. Are you Jewish or something? :V


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 21, 2010)

DragonicWolf said:


> If you are not joking: Right so, the domstic dogs that have exist specifically to thrive alongside human beings. Its cruel to keep them as pets. Right.


 
Wish I was joking, actually. PETA considers owning a pet "animal slavery".


----------



## DragonicWolf (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Also, humans have the capacity to control themselves, yes, but...you have to admit that the widely-accepted notion of factory farming is much more disgusting than a human versus an animal out on the animal's territory. Humans use their technology and intelligence, the animal uses pure instinct and cunning.
> 
> And more than you'd think, the animal wins. It's much better (imo) than factory farming could ever hope to be.



Yup. Humans have evolved to rely solely on their intelligence and use of tools, but it has gotten to a point where they have the power to exploit animals in such unnecessary large amounts, much different than any creature has ever done on this planet so far. It is just how the human society works now that has turned us into such a.... strange species. It would honestly be interesting to sit back and see what the earth will end up like some time from now because of the human impact on the environment too. 

I also find it difficult to talk about ethics as a whole actually, as it can be very subjective and has no set 'rules'.



> Wish I was joking, actually. PETA considers owning a pet "animal slavery".


Oh wow.


----------



## Malheus (Sep 21, 2010)

Pork, Lamb and beef, mhhhhm


----------



## Redregon (Sep 21, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> ehhh how many of you guys are vegetarian/vegan?
> i personalty cant be vegan .. mainly beacuse i just love meat.. its natural to eat meat.. but its completely unnatural how its handled and produced...
> 
> this video made me cry :/
> ...


 
i agree, the industrial meat industry is pretty nasty... but, that's not to say that people should go veg. i'd be more for people putting forth harder legislation regarding the treatment and processing of meat such that it isn't as brutal and nasty as it is now. 

though, to be fair, i've kinda been turned off ground beef... not because of those sorts of videos, more that i've talked to people that work for slaughter houses and butchers and the way that ground beef is made, processed and treated is just gross.

though steaks and nice cuts of meat... that's another story entirely :9


----------



## Glitch (Sep 21, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Hey, panthers like _*meat*_ too. At least I do.


 
Shush.
It was italicized and I wanted to keep the accent on it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

I eat meat every day. I love meat.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> Wish I was joking, actually. PETA considers owning a pet "animal slavery".


 
really ?_ "slavery"_ ...*DAMNIT* my cat hasn't done my laundry, dishes, or cleaned out it own litter box ever 
did i get a bad slave cat or what!?


----------



## Tally (Sep 21, 2010)

Vegetarians are pussies. 

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> Vegetarians are pussies.
> 
> Just throwing it out there.



So are most meat eaters, I mean how many people who eat meat ACTUALLY go kill what they have just eaten?


----------



## Tally (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> So are most meat eaters, I mean how many people who eat meat ACTUALLY go kill what they have just eaten?


 
There is a big difference between going to extreme lengths to eat meat and not eating meat because it comes from living creatures. 

But lots of people who fish do kill the fish and then cut it up into edible food.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> There is a big difference between going to extreme lengths to eat meat and not eating meat because it comes from living creatures.
> 
> But lots of people who fish do kill the fish and then cut it up into edible food.



You seem to forget that MOST people buy their meat from the store. Where it has already been killed, butchered and prepared, fish included, very few people these days go out hunting and killing just to eat at night.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> So are most meat eaters, I mean how many people who eat meat ACTUALLY go kill what they have just eaten?


 
i try and go hunting with my friends, but given my short-sightedness and that i cant see through the scope when i wear glasses, i rarely catch anything, if anyone else catches anything i always cook it up, its the least you can do, it pisses me off when people go hunting for fun and just throw what the catch over the hedge! dont they realise im hungry!


----------



## Tally (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You seem to forget that MOST people buy their meat from the store. Where it has already been killed, butchered and prepared, fish included, very few people these days go out hunting and killing just to eat at night.


 
I doubt that the number of meat eaters who hunt their food is over 1%. 

Why would we, when we can get a better result quickly and easily?


----------



## jeff (Sep 21, 2010)

i dont know is mike tyson a pussy
because that guy is fucking scary


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> i dont know is mike tyson a pussy
> because that guy is fucking scary



He's a cannibal.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 21, 2010)

3picFox said:


> My point was that humans are destructive in the way that they adapt. We murdered animals for their skin, but the animals we killed just grew fur.
> Yeah, survival of the fittest isn't ever going to be fair, but I think that humans have made it past the point of being the "fittest"


 
Almost every species has a programming where the destruction of an organism is the way to ensure survival. It is the way of life. 

When humans were still a young species, we hunted animals for their hide to keep warm and help reinforce shelters, for food, and to use their bones for art, tools, and weaponry. The Animal was being used. During that period in history it was a necessity, not "murder".

PeTA has a habit of making martyrs out of animals to further their cause.
They harm animals, take pictures/videoes of it and post it for shock value to swing others to their cause. 
In certain neighborhoods in Norfolk, Peta has no problem of tresspassing into people's yards to steal their dogs, breaking and entering into aquariums and Vet offices to "Free" the poor animals that are in "distress" and the like. 

As I see it, PeTA are a bunch of Eco terrorists.


----------



## Milo (Sep 21, 2010)

am I really the only person to choose "vegetarian"?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 21, 2010)

I eat meat once or twice a day usually


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 21, 2010)

vegetarianism baffles me, if people dont want to eat meat because of ethical views, then i can understand it. if people say they are vegetarian because they dont like the taste of meat and they just steer clear of meat, then i can understand it. it's when people say that they are vegetarian because they dont like the taste of meat, but then bitch because they can't eat bacon, or that look on the back of packets of food to make sure that it hasn't got any meat products in it at all (im talking gelatin etc. rather then dairy, except cheese with non-vegetarian rennet) and then refuse to eat something with gelatin etc. in it, even though they clearly said that they just dont like the taste of meat... am i the only one that feels this way? because my friends dont understand it, then again they are pretty much all retarded!



Milo said:


> am I really the only person to choose "vegetarian"?


 
assuming you chose "vegetarian", it would appear so.

it would also seem that unless my useless serching skills are being useless you didn't give a reason for your vegetarianism. care to elaborate?


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm an omnivore, thank you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

http://funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/980995/vegetarians/

Relevant.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 21, 2010)

I love meat as well, but I do try to get a good dose of veggies if I can.
So Omnivore for me.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 21, 2010)

...what kind of meat is love meat?


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 21, 2010)

oh lawd


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking back at the poll... What's the difference between a vegetarian and a vegan?

Edit: Lol at Tycho's question.


----------



## The DK (Sep 21, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ...what kind of meat is love meat?



it took only 4 pages to get to it... bravo


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 21, 2010)

Milo said:


> am I really the only person to choose "vegetarian"?


 
Yes. Because you're special :3 

Also because vegetarians suck.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 21, 2010)

Milo said:


> am I really the only person to choose "vegetarian"?


 
yup. but there are two vegans, too so at least you arent the only one who wont eat any meat^^

personally i love meat. i kinda prefer chicken and beef right now though, i really dont like pork as much anymore...


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 21, 2010)

ehhh pork is just ok i just love tender meats especially red meat ... the best


----------



## Lobar (Sep 22, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> ehhh pork is just ok i just love tender meats especially red meat ... the best


 
Pork is pretty tender when it's not overcooked to hell and back again.  Try a pork tenderloin roast done medium rare sometime.


----------



## Vo (Sep 22, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> Looking back at the poll... What's the difference between a vegetarian and a vegan?
> 
> Edit: Lol at Tycho's question.



Vegetarian: No meat (this includes fish); some don't eat eggs and avoid other products involving the death of an animal such as gelatin, rennet, etc.
Vegan: No animal products. Strictly speaking this means Vegetarian plus: No dairy products from any animal, no products containing lard (like some canned beans), no gelatin products (uses bone), no honey (bees), etc. This is usually extended to inedible possessions as well, such as leather clothing, fur, etc. Basically, if it is part of or was produced by an animal it isn't considered vegan.


----------



## Oovie (Sep 22, 2010)

I picked other as I'd be considered a pescatarian, I just stick to eating fish and other seafoods, though almost entirely fish. I have issues stomaching red meat and willingly just stopped eating the others, can't say I miss them at all. I feel great after every meal and just love how awesome salmon is, I put leftover fillets into sandwiches a lot. I only eat meat with at least one meal out of the day though, leaves me opportunity to eat plenty of other foods.



Xenke said:


> No one thinks sushi is gross. >:V


I'd say the parasites you can contract from it are more than adequate to consider it as such. You crazy! Yeah I know hur hur there is good raw meat, but I don't know why people willingly risk it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Pork is pretty tender when it's not overcooked to hell and back again.  Try a pork tenderloin roast done medium rare sometime.



Pork is excellent when cooked properly.



Jack.is said:


> Vegetarian: No meat (this includes fish); some don't eat eggs and avoid other products involving the death of an animal such as gelatin, rennet, etc.
> Vegan: No animal products. Strictly speaking this means Vegetarian plus: No dairy products from any animal, no products containing lard (like some canned beans), no gelatin products (uses bone), no honey (bees), etc. This is usually extended to inedible possessions as well, such as leather clothing, fur, etc. Basically, if it is part of or was produced by an animal it isn't considered vegan.



I know a "vegetarian" irl and he will eat tuna. I also don't understand why a Vegan wont eat honey when bee's are not harmed.

I like beef and pork (My mouth is watering thanks to this thread) Chicken is my favourite, I have also had Pheasant which is a very good game bird. and Venison. though my brother didn't cook the venison properly, so it was rather tough, but it tasted so good.


----------



## Vo (Sep 22, 2010)

Your friend is pescetarian. 

And there is this thing about the honey. Some people don't think it should count. I don't know, myself. I never end up using it anyway.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 22, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Yes. Because you're special :3
> 
> Also because vegetarians suck.



Special Ed, mama dropped him on his head...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Special Ed, mama dropped him on his head...



He's a little bit special.

Steven Lynch <3

I'm surprised he gets away with this song and the Special Olympics one.


----------



## jeff (Sep 22, 2010)

a pretty decent amount of bees get crushed and killed when theyre displaced during honey collection

there are very few "ethical" honey collectors and im pretty doubtful they have a rate of 100% bee preservation anyways


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> a pretty decent amount of bees get crushed and killed when theyre displaced during honey collection
> 
> there are very few "ethical" honey collectors and im pretty doubtful they have a rate of 100% bee preservation anyways



I don't think a few bee's dieing during collection will make much difference to the friggin population of bee's.


----------



## jeff (Sep 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't think a few bee's dieing during collection will make much difference to the friggin population of bee's.


 
im pretty sure if you got killed it wouldnt make much of a difference in anything, population or otherwise
but homo sapiens as a concept doesnt mourn a loss of its numbers, individuals mourn the loss of other individuals

i dont want to kill a bee so i can have a honey
an individual life is worth more than that momentary pleasure to me


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 22, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> im pretty sure if you got killed it wouldnt make much of a difference in anything, population or otherwise
> but homo sapiens as a concept doesnt mourn a loss of its numbers, individuals mourn the loss of other individuals
> 
> i dont want to kill a bee so i can have a honey
> an individual life is worth more than that momentary pleasure to me



Tell me that when there's roaches or termites in your house.


----------



## jeff (Sep 22, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Tell me that when there's roaches or termites in your house.


 
theres a difference between a pest that can destroy your home and make it unliveable and a luxury that you want to put in your tea
we need our shelter to remain stable and liveable, nobody needs honey to survive there are numerous alternative ways to sweeten things anyways
there are humane ways to remove roaches, and a lot of ways to prevent that problem before it even starts

but ill admit that i dont live in squalor or anything


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> im pretty sure if you got killed it wouldnt make much of a difference in anything, population or otherwise
> but homo sapiens as a concept doesnt mourn a loss of its numbers, individuals mourn the loss of other individuals
> 
> i dont want to kill a bee so i can have a honey
> an individual life is worth more than that momentary pleasure to me



You're not the one killing any bee's, the bee keeper is. and I am sure bee keepers don't do it deliberately.

Also if I bug is in my home that I consider dangerous, for example a wasp, or a poisonous ladybug I will kill it. 

If anyone accidentally knocks into a wasp nest or disturbs one, they will attack you because they have no concept of something being an accident. so if they don't like their nests being disturbed I don't like the little fuckers in my home.


----------



## jeff (Sep 22, 2010)

heres how the market works
you buy an item and that supports the industry
you dont buy an item and that doesnt support the industry

whether or not youre doing the actual physical killing is moot, since theyre killing the bees to give you the honey that youre purchasing and paying them for

i mean
do you understand words

you know its like


maybe this makes more sense to you if you consider sweatshop clothing
hey youre not personally standing in the room supervising the factory, but youre paying the salaries of people that do that, youre supplying demand for that industry to sustain and possibly grow
now do you understand


----------



## LeD (Sep 22, 2010)

I eat everything plus my feelings about vegetarians are very easy to understand:
You think that you'll be better if you kill plant that can't scream and can't look at you by their eyes when they are killed(because the don't have eyes). For me it's foolish.


----------



## jeff (Sep 22, 2010)

LeD said:


> I eat everything plus my feelings about vegetarians are very easy to understand:
> You think that you'll be better if you kill plant that can't scream and can't look at you by their eyes when they are killed(because the don't have eyes). For me it's foolish.


 
they dont have nervous systems
and they dont have eyes
and they cant feel pain
and they cant possibly be aware in any meaningful sense

so
uh
i gues th t s a pretyh scnietifical idoelmology


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> they dont have nervous systems
> and they dont have eyes
> and they cant feel pain
> and they cant possibly be aware in any meaningful sense
> ...



Dude, something doesn't have to have eyes or organs to be alive. A plant is still LIVING and it DIES when eaten.

You also forget that there are PREDATORS out there which kill other animals for food, so you are basically saying that another animal can murder another animal for food and thats ok, but a human can't.

Vegetarians are dumb.


----------



## jeff (Sep 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Dude, something doesn't have to have eyes or organs to be alive. A plant is still LIVING and it DIES when eaten.
> 
> You also forget that there are PREDATORS out there which kill other animals for food, so you are basically saying that another animal can murder another animal for food and thats ok, but a human can't.
> 
> Vegetarians are dumb.


 
god you are so fucking stupid

humans have alternative solutions, obligate carnivores and animals that dont have complex societies with trade and expansive agriculture dont
HI THATS HUMANBILITUY
*and the aspect of living is not important, its the capacity for consciousness, awareness and pain and the fear of death*

do you even TRY to understand what youre talking about before you start posting
UNGH!
GUGHGHUGH!


UGHUGHU!

also i dont assume most omnivores are randy
so please dont feel like im threatening you and go off the handle about something equally irrational

its okay to have choices in life
and to make choices


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> god you are so fucking stupid
> 
> humans have alternative solutions, obligate carnivores and animals that dont have complex societies with trade and expansive agriculture dont
> HI THATS HUMANBILITUY
> ...



Rage much? No need for insults either. Whether humans have alternatives or not by nature we are omnivores, we have mouths specifically adapted to eat both meat and veg.

The only stupid one here is you, what ever you eat SOMETHING fucking dies, be it an apple, a carrot, a pig, a bee, a cabbage, brocoli, berries something dies.


----------



## jeff (Sep 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Rage much? No need for insults either. Whether humans have alternatives or not by nature we are omnivores, we have mouths specifically adapted to eat both meat and veg.
> 
> The only stupid one here is you, what ever you eat SOMETHING fucking dies, be it an apple, a carrot, a pig, a bee, a cabbage, brocoli, berries something dies.


 
i already responded as to what i actually believe
if you want to continue to repeat that you dont know what i believe but choose to attack something that you just made up
okay you can do that

but i dont really see the point

vegans try not to harm aware lifeforms: ie: cows, or chickens, or bees
you seem to be hung up on the fact that you dont know what we believe but youre simply trying to be some contrarian asshole
which normally i love but youre implying an entire group of people is wrong because you dont want to pay attention

and thats super annoying

vegans are humans, yes
humans can live on herbivorous diets because we are high exploiters of the environment and a wide range of lifeforms
including those that by every current definition cannot be capable of consciousness: anything without a nervous system
and we can live quite well by it


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 22, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> they dont have nervous systems
> and they dont have eyes
> and they cant feel pain
> and they cant possibly be aware in any meaningful sense
> ...


 
RandyDarkshade posted this earlier
http://static.funnyjunk.com/pictures/d8906f24_fdae_ccf6.jpg


----------



## jeff (Sep 22, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> RandyDarkshade posted this earlier
> http://static.funnyjunk.com/pictures/d8906f24_fdae_ccf6.jpg


 
do you know what a nervous system is and/or what it does
i mean thats a joke
i dont think that guy meant anyone to take it seriously


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> i already responded as to what i actually believe
> if you want to continue to repeat that you dont know what i believe but choose to attack something that you just made up
> okay you can do that
> 
> ...



Actually I do see your way of viewing. You are failing to see mine. My point is, what ever we eat it has to die. There is nothing on this planet that we eat that isn't a life form. Animals die everyday via other sources, predators especially so I fail to see why if a predator can kill, why can't a human? after all it is a natural thing to do, to most of us.

I do understand the fact that animals have nervous system and plants don't, the point I was making is a plant still dies, so in my view there is little difference.


----------



## jeff (Sep 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Actually I do see your way of viewing. You are failing to see mine. My point is, what ever we eat it has to die. There is nothing on this planet that we eat that isn't a life form. Animals die everyday via other sources, predators especially so I fail to see why if a predator can kill, why can't a human? after all it is a natural thing to do, to most of us.
> 
> I do understand the fact that animals have nervous system and plants don't, the point I was making is a plant still dies, so in my view there is little difference.


 
well
thats a loopy view
since something thats aware can be aware that youre killing it
and something that isnt really doesnt care because it doesnt have a conscious psychological reaction to dying

there is a massive difference between an aware/conscious lifeform and an unconscious one
i dont know how you treat the matter of consciousness/awareness so lightl


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 22, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> do you know what a nervous system is and/or what it does
> i mean thats a joke
> i dont think that guy meant anyone to take it seriously


 
yes i know what a nervous system is?
i posted it as a joke :/
im not an idiot

i have no problem with vegans and/or vegetarians... people have the right to do what ever they want let it be abortion/religious values etc...


----------



## Nox Luna (Sep 22, 2010)

Can't do without eating meat, especially shrimp and chicken.


----------



## jeff (Sep 22, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> yes i know what a nervous system is?
> i posted it as a joke :/
> im not an idiot
> 
> i have no problem with vegans and/or vegetarians... people have the right to do what ever they want let it be abortion/religious values etc...


 
oh okay
well i saw it before so i didnt know why you were reposting it

sorry didnt mean to imply youre stupid
but some people have seriously been like "hey man plants can dream dont piss off the earth mother"

and anyways thats why vegans dont eat honey
thats all i wanted to say
randy just riles me up


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> oh okay
> well i saw it before so i didnt know why you were reposting it
> 
> sorry didnt mean to imply youre stupid
> ...



No, plants can't dream, they are brainless.


----------



## jeff (Sep 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, plants can't dream, they are brainless.


 
thanks.


----------



## Ames (Sep 22, 2010)

Molly said:


> Vile? Pigs are cleaner than you think. Are you Jewish or something? :V


 
Have you ever been to a pig farm and/or slaughterhouse?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> thanks.


 
Wait.....I just made your point even more legit didn't I. lol



JamesB said:


> Have you ever been to a pig farm and/or slaughterhouse?



I don't care as long as the meat is on my plate.


----------



## LeD (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh god what I've made?!
Sorry for starting that little war(but I still think same about it).
James: http://www.google.pl/images?q=pig f...8&source=og&sa=N&hl=pl&tab=wi&biw=800&bih=410

Not as dirty as you think.


----------



## Seas (Sep 22, 2010)

I prefer eating meat above all but don't mind eating other foods.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

Seas said:


> I prefer eating meat above all but don't mind eating other foods.


 
I love vegetables as much as meat.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 22, 2010)

Rib-Eye Steak is the single most wonderful discovery by man... just sayin'.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 22, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> Rib-Eye Steak is the single most wonderful discovery by man... just sayin'.


 
Porterhouse is superior.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 22, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> Rib-Eye Steak is the single most wonderful discovery by man... just sayin'.


 


Tycho said:


> Porterhouse is superior.



You guys are making me so hungry for steak right now...


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 22, 2010)

mmm steak...


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 22, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> oh okay
> well i saw it before so i didnt know why you were reposting it
> 
> sorry didnt mean to imply youre stupid
> ...


 
Apparently a vegan diet doesn't improve one's ability to type in a comprehensible form... 

Also, plants do show signs of intelligence. Hell, broccoli has a measurable average IQ between two and ten, which is at least double that of some of the regular posters in The Den.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> Apparently a vegan diet doesn't improve one's ability to type in a comprehensible form...
> 
> Also, plants do show signs of intelligence. Hell, broccoli has a measurable average IQ between two and ten, which is at least double that of some of the regular posters in The Den.



That has more intelligence than my brother.


----------



## LeD (Sep 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I love vegetables as much as meat.


Mmmmmm... I love broccoils

And please tell me who "don't eat".


----------



## Tycho (Sep 22, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> Also, plants do show signs of intelligence. Hell, broccoli has a measurable average IQ between two and ten, which is at least double that of some of the regular posters in The Den.


 
Another way for kids to cop out of eating broccoli, "NO MOMMY THAT BROCCOLI IS A THINKING FEELING BEING"


----------



## Surgat (Sep 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Animals die everyday via other sources, predators especially so I fail to see why if a predator can kill, why can't a human? after all it is a natural thing to do, to most of us.



Behaviors found in other animals aren't guides for human behavior. 

For example, when a male lion kicks another male lion out of a pride, it eats any cubs it fathered. Should stepfathers be allowed to eat their stepchildren?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Behaviors found in other animals aren't guides for human behavior.
> 
> For example, when a male lion kicks another male lion out of a pride, it eats any cubs it fathered. Should stepfathers be allowed to eat their stepchildren?



Congratulations for letting the point zip over your head, if the point even got that far. :v


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 22, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Behaviors found in other animals aren't guides for human behavior.
> 
> For example, when a male lion kicks another male lion out of a pride, it eats any cubs it fathered. Should stepfathers be allowed to eat their stepchildren?



This may be true that we can't always use the behavior of other animals as a basis for what we do. However this is an important reason why predators eat meat. There is a reason why a cat can't be raised on vegetables. One could wonder if a human being goes from eating a balanced diet including meat to a just plant based diet, it could have repercussions in the future dealing with intelligence and the brain itself.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> This may be true that we can't always use the behavior of other animals as a basis for what we do. However this is an important reason why predators eat meat. There is a reason why a cat can't be raised on vegetables. One could wonder if a human being goes from eating a balanced diet including meat to a just plant based diet, it could have repercussions in the future dealing with intelligence and the brain itself.



Meat is a rich source of protein which is something the human body needs. I believe a lack of it can make a human ill, not sure if it can lead to death though. I have found that if I go to long without eating vegetables I actually start feeling ill a bit more often, just moments where I feel nauseous for no "apparent" reason. I eat my veg and eat a balanced diet I don't get these moments of random illness.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Meat is a rich source of protein which is something the human body needs. I believe a lack of it can make a human ill, not sure if it can lead to death though. I have found that if I go to long without eating vegetables I actually start feeling ill a bit more often, just moments where I feel nauseous for no "apparent" reason. I eat my veg and eat a balanced diet I don't get these moments of random illness.


 
You can die from lack of protein. Lack of protein also causes muscle loss. If you don't get enough your muscle can start to degenerate. I know one of the hardships some vegetarians have is getting enough protein in their diet.

Meat is an easy source of protein. I do think though if you are going to get your protein from meat you should practice moderation. The less animals that need to be raised for slaughter the better.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You can die from lack of protein. Lack of protein also causes muscle loss. If you don't get enough your muscle can start to degenerate. I know one of the hardships some vegetarians have is getting enough protein in their diet.
> 
> Meat is an easy source of protein. I do think though if you are going to get your protein from meat you should practice moderation. The less animals that need to be raised for slaughter the better.



I eat meat mostly just once a day with a meal. Sometimes twice if I feel like a sausage roll or ham sandwich, but mostly just the once. I do adore a roast meal over any other meal because it has a mix of meat, vegetables and gravy....well....I like gravy with mine.


----------



## Ames (Sep 22, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Porterhouse is superior.


 
You're making me drool... :V


----------



## Vo (Sep 23, 2010)

Re: Protein

http://www.savvyvegetarian.com/articles/protein-veg-diet.php

(Google: vegetarian protein myth)


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> Also, plants do show signs of intelligence. Hell, broccoli has a measurable average IQ between two and ten, which is at least double that of some of the regular posters in The Den.


 one respiration cycle yields the answer "a" to the spatial reasoning puzzle on the test sheet
also b, c, d, and/or e when applicable


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> this has got to be the dumbest fucking thing ive ever read
> 
> jesus christ
> 
> ...



I don't know, man. This thread is pretty entertaining.


----------



## Bando (Sep 23, 2010)

Omnivore, derp


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 23, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> Re: Protein
> 
> http://www.savvyvegetarian.com/articles/protein-veg-diet.php
> 
> (Google: vegetarian protein myth)



The biggest thing to realize is that most people don't know how to go vegetarian correctly. Asians have been doing it for centuries, so someone has it right.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 23, 2010)

how
how much protein does semen contain??


----------



## Vo (Sep 23, 2010)

Typically ~150mg per teaspoon. At a recommended daily amount of 40-70g protein, spooge is not a significant source of protein. 



But it's still fun to try.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Is it just me, or does ShartBlaster raeg a lot?

chill man. Learn to spot a joke.


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Is it just me, or does ShartBlaster raeg a lot?
> 
> chill man. Learn to spot a joke.


 
it was a stupid joke and the only part i found funny was the idea of a broccoli taking an iq test but thats dadaist absurd and thats why i made that comment
 im not mad though if thats what youre asking


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> it was a stupid joke and the only part i found funny was the idea of a broccoli taking an iq test but thats dadaist absurd and thats why i made that comment
> im not mad though if thats what youre asking



Oh, some of your posts just seem like you get mad sometimes.


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Oh, some of your posts just seem like you get mad sometimes.


 
uh this entire thread has people defining vegetarians as retards by strawmanning them or by just straight stating it without justifying it
like i dont mind your every day average critique but theres no need to be that way
and its not like any of us went out of the way to provoke you

so its hard not to be a little aggressive
im probably just venting all the frustration of people preempting me as preachy by preaching at me while im trying to eat my shitty food in peace

besides im sure it livens the thread up when i say things like psychological lepers


----------



## LeD (Sep 23, 2010)

But you still can keep for yourself that "we don't know what are we speaking about and we don't know what are we loosing by that". The same thinking method as most furries have when they are agressiviely attacked by "furries are gay" people


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

LeD said:


> But you still can keep for yourself that &quot;we don't know what are we speaking about and we don't know what are we loosing by that&quot;. The same thinking method as most furries have when they are agressiviely attacked by &quot;furries are gay&quot; people


 
 well that seems like a totally reasonable jump of logic to whatever that second thing is  

but yes, im used to dealing with the same critiques 
i guess if you think someones stupid for putting something with consciousness or awareness into higher consideration than just being a lifeform  then uh okay 

but thats why those of us with ethical concerns do it we dont want to harm things aware of pain and that go through psychological stress when harmed 
 i mean we clearly all have to destroy life to continue to exist, if you want to judge all life equal by nature of life itself 
i dont know thats just bizarre to me
 but more power to you

but holding the position I DONT LIKE SOMETHING OR HOLD THE SAME PERCEPTIONS OF REALITY ERGO YOU ARE A FOOL
is kind of annoying
and im not perfect and that does get to me, and it doesnt just have to be with veganism or politics or whatever

thats just an assholish way to act


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> well that seems like a totally reasonable jump of logic to whatever that second thing is
> 
> but yes, im used to dealing with the same critiques
> i guess if you think someones stupid for putting something with consciousness or awareness into higher consideration than just being a lifeform  then uh okay
> ...



People have to realize that things die in the process to sustain another organism, sentient or otherwise. That's the nature of life. You cannot deny that.


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> People have to realize that things die in the process to sustain another organism, sentient or otherwise. That's the nature of life. You cannot deny that.


 
i didn't/i don't
or was that a blanket "you"


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> i didn't/i don't


 
Ethics aside, everything has a "butterfly effect" on the enviroment. 
Have a plot of land for produce, you run the risk of killing other organisms in the process.

Vegetarianism/veganism makes good if you want to be more healthy and you are a more health conscious person.


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Ethics aside, everything has a "butterfly effect" on the enviroment.
> Have a plot of land for produce, you run the risk of killing other organisms in the process.
> 
> Vegetarianism/veganism makes good if you want to be more healthy and you are a more health conscious person.


 
well considering that animals that are slaughtered are fed with crops, that just seems like a lot of extra unnecessary bloodshed
thats why i said try to do the least harm before

im removing the needlessly (for me) redundant cruelties

because i still need my car to get to work because there are no bikelanes or sidewalks in my town and the buses run once every hour exactly on time to make me 15 minutes late to my job

not to mention i pay taxes for a government to shell a pregnant woman's house in amara


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> well considering that animals that are slaughtered are fed with crops, that just seems like a lot of extra unnecessary bloodshed
> thats why i said try to do the least harm before



Bleeding plants now? 



> because i still need my car to get to work because there are no bikelanes or sidewalks in my town and the buses run once every hour exactly on time to make me 15 minutes late to my job



Ride a bike on the road where it is meant to be. Unless you enjoy polluting the atmosphere with smelly exhaust fumes, thus giving animals shitty air to breath. 



> besides, ive seen a lot of misinformation floating around for how many animals are killed during harvesting and afterwards, the number is actually fairly small if i gave a shit enough to find the collection of papers
> sugar cane harvesting is pretty brutal, though, because of the low cut harvesting style
> but i dont buy sugar because *my shit is perfect*



The hell? you bashing me yesterday about bee's being killed during "harvest" of honey, which compared to hive numbers would be small, yet you are happy to eat harvested crops where animals are killed "in small numbers"? Hypocrite much?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> well considering that animals that are slaughtered are fed with crops, that just seems like a lot of extra unnecessary bloodshed
> thats why i said try to do the least harm before


You are missing the bigger picture:

1.In the harvesting process, harvesting machines kill small mammals, reptiles, and insects that have made their home in crops.

2.Run-off from pesticides and fertilizers (Organic and non) enter our waterways and harm the aquatic organisms. Pesticides and fertilizers cause eutropication when it gets into our water. I won't explain the definition.

3.There's also Territory displacement for animals when you have to prepare a plot of land. A lot of creatures get displaced and killed.

4.Most farmers kill other mammals and reptiles because they think it can bring harm to their crops. Like snakes, mice, rabbits, groundhogs, etc. They use poison to kill them.

5.Small mammals and reptiles also attract predators...which if a farmer raises chickens for the eggs, they find creatures to be a threat and kill. Foxes, snakes, and certain birds of prey help level the ratio of vermin that can cause problems. Not to mention that certain rodents can carry disease and infect your surplus and your animals if you raise them for dairy and eggs, like rats.   

6. Depending what company produce you buy, certain companies use slave labor in order to harvest the produce. Most of the time, they use children in slave labor. But that's only if you care for humans. :V



> im removing the needlessly (for me) redundant cruelties



Even if you think you are, you are not. 



> because i still need my car to get to work because there are no bikelanes or sidewalks in my town and the buses run once every hour exactly on time to make me 15 minutes late to my job
> 
> not to mention i pay taxes for a government to shell a pregnant woman's house in amara



What does that have to do with trying to live a "Bloodless" life?
There is no such thing as a bloodless diet.

Like I said, Vegetarianism/Veganism makes good for an alternative for healthy eating habits, but there is no such thing as a "bloodless diet". 
Things die and are harmed in the process for the consumer.



RandyDarkshade said:


> The hell? you bashing me yesterday about bee's being killed during "harvest" of honey, which compared to hive numbers would be small, yet you are happy to eat harvested crops where animals are killed "in small numbers"? Hypocrite much?



Irony?


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Bleeding plants now?



yes.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Ride a bike on the road where it is meant to be. Unless you enjoy polluting the atmosphere with smelly exhaust fumes, thus giving animals shitty air to breath.



thats not so easy where i live, and my work is about two hours away on bike
and i drive an ultra-low emission vehicle
its not perfect, but my crusader boots get heavy after a point like everybody
look man i know you dont have a job or a license and you live in the uk but are you shitting me



RandyDarkshade said:


> The hell? you bashing me yesterday about bee's being killed during "harvest" of honey, which compared to hive numbers would be small, yet you are happy to eat harvested crops where animals are killed "in small numbers"? Hypocrite much?


 
no, youre just a bonehead
you see i need to eat crops to *survive*, i dont need to eat honey to survive
thats a luxury
critical thinking man

it shouldnt be this hard


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You are missing the bigger picture:
> 
> 1.In the harvesting process, harvesting machines kill small mammals, reptiles, and insects that have made their home in crops.
> 
> ...



This reminds me, a local farmer had someone go around his land specifically hunting rabbits. Because rabbits are considered a pest and eat some crops. The guy shot about 300 in one summer.


----------



## Vo (Sep 23, 2010)

Right. The problems in understanding come about when people act as if veg*anism somehow absolves and nullifies all indirect harm and death to other beings, or when the other side of the argument acts as if it's entirely meaningless and has no accomplishment outside of the veg*an. The important thing is to understand that doing what you can, even if it's not everything, is still excellent, and, more important, to make sure that you're doing things like veg*anism because you honestly feel it's best for you, because *if you aren't doing it for yourself or can't recognize that you are, you may never be secure in it.*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> words



I understand that we don't need honey. But whether you like it or not animals still get harmed in the making of our food. You just said you don't mind animals being hurt during a harvest because you "need" to eat. Well I need protein, and the best source is from meat, so I "need" to eat meat and choose too.

For some reason I find your argument very hypocritical.

And your constant name calling is starting to piss me off. There is no need to name call just because you dissagree with someones point.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This reminds me, a local farmer had someone go around his land specifically hunting rabbits. Because rabbits are considered a pest and eat some crops. The guy shot about 300 in one summer.


 
One corn crop had a infestation of rats and snakes on their lands in VA beach two summers ago. The Farmer had used poison to try to get rid of both, but it caused a major problem to the local Raptor population that fed off of the rats and snakes.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> One corn crop had a infestation of rats and snakes on their lands in VA beach two summers ago. The Farmer had used poison to try to get rid of both, but it caused a major problem to the local Raptor population that fed off of the rats and snakes.



This also reminded me that I saw a hare the other week. My bro thought it was a big rabbit, but I saw it had really big ears and was way to big to be a rabbit. It was running across a field to avoid a harvester harvesting the broad beans, which were left to die anyway, dunno why they harvested dead beans.

Rabbits are a huge problem where I live, 100's of them out in the countryside.


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You are missing the bigger picture:
> 
> 1.In the harvesting process, harvesting machines kill small mammals, reptiles, and insects that have made their home in crops.
> 
> ...



i pay attention to who im buying from
but the amount of death amounted in habitat displacement and harvesting is equivalent to less than what i kill with my car, or comparably what would hit my teeth while im riding my bike
im not going to dig up anything, im satisfied with my own vetting process, ive done the research and the counter-research on this and im happy
so alright im dumb
i buy third party vetted organics, namely from local farmers since people do soy, corn, and a large variety of greens



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Even if you think you are, you are not.



well
kay



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What does that have to do with trying to live a "Bloodless" life?
> There is no such thing as a bloodless diet.
> 
> Like I said, Vegetarianism/Veganism makes good for an alternative for healthy eating habits, but there is no such thing as a "bloodless diet".
> Things die and are harmed in the process for the consumer.



id like to know when i said theres such a thing as a bloodless diet
oh wait i didnt
in fact numerous times i stated things have to die for your survival
the point is that i dont need meat or honey or anything similar because it amounts to a luxury with modern agriculture, so i dont eat it

and clearly living your life has heavy costs to everything and everyone, i cant be an absolute in my morality, and have to demarcate willingness and capacity

thats how morality _sort of_ works!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> i pay attention to who im buying from
> but the amount of death amounted in habitat displacement and harvesting is equivalent to less than what i kill with my car, or comparably what would hit my teeth while im riding my bike
> im not going to dig up anything, im satisfied with my own vetting process, ive done the research and the counter-research on this and im happy
> so alright im dumb
> ...


 
The song "amish paradise" just came to mind. Cause they don't use modern luxuries, Sure your car isn't a cart? 

Edit: I hope you can tell I'm just jesting....


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> i pay attention to who im buying from
> but the amount of death amounted in habitat displacement and harvesting is equivalent to less than what i kill with my car, or comparably what would hit my teeth while im riding my bike



Reguardless, things die and other catalysts have an impact on the enviroment, which causes more death. 
A rabbit gets torn to shreds by a wheat hervester, but what about the run-off that creates a "Dead-zone" due to Fertilizer and pesticide run-off?



> im not going to dig up anything, im satisfied with my own vetting process, ive done the research and the counter-research on this and im happy


And yet your arguments are full of conceit and hypocrysy, as well as insulting others. 



> i buy third party vetted organics, namely from local farmers since people do soy, corn, and a large variety of greens



Which I am guessing it is expensive depending on the time of year it is.
I used to work for a farmer's market, and depending on the season and weather conditions, it is either high or low. 





> *id like to know when i said theres such a thing as a bloodless diet*oh wait i didnt
> in fact numerous times i stated things have to die for your survival
> the point is that i dont need meat or honey or anything similar because it amounts to a luxury with modern agriculture, so i dont eat it
> 
> ...


 
Your amount of posts, even if it wasn't stated clearly and plainly, it is there. You also have a concetious attitude towards others that do not share your opinion. 
You know, I learned from muslims as a kid that honey has health properties. What does it have to do with the debate? A little maybe.
I take honey when I get a sore throat or a stomach ache. :V


Morals are subjective.


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

1. yes its expensive. like i said im bourgeois garbage.
soybeans are okay if you store them dry, usually buy in bulk when i can from a local co-op
2. i wish you would tell me about my hypocrisy
3. "yeah man
hey even if you didnt say it i know what i knows
and thats whats wrong with you."

also randy i would totes be amish if i could
1. awesome beard
2. live off the land
3. no fafseat drivers oppressinating me


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 23, 2010)

I eat very little meat; no particular reason.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> 1. yes its expensive. like i said im bourgeois garbage.
> 2. i wish you would tell me about my hypocrisy
> 2. "yeah man
> hey even if you didnt say it i know what i knows
> and thats whats wrong with you."



I'm sure 3 comes after 2.  Also more than two of us have pointed out your hypocrisy but I guess you have been ignoring it.



> also randy i would totes be amish if i could
> 1. awesome beard
> 2. live off the land
> 3. no fafseat drivers oppressinating me



Live off the land killing animals in the process, yep, sounds good. :v


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm sure 3 comes after 2.  Also more than two of us have pointed out your hypocrisy but I guess you have been ignoring it.
> 
> also randy i would totes be amish if i could
> 1. awesome beard
> ...





			
				njdf said:
			
		

> Live off the land killing animals in the process, yep, sounds good. :v


 
well the guys near us mostly live on vegetarian diets
but i think id be less wary about killing an animal if i personally raised it and took care of it and put it down during a period of unrecoverable illness

long-term milk is more worth it than a steak dinner

i havent been ignoring you guys
it just hasnt been relevant to me
zeke is implying that i eat stuff that i dont, so im clearly a hypocrite
implying that i demand that i eat a bloodless diet which i mentioned i dont

i mentioned i dont eat honey because its a luxury for me, so i dont need it and its unnecessary but survival trumps all and that im not a moralist looking to starve himself

so if you consider that to be hypocritical
i dont know
were realities apart

i made no comments on what anyone else should or will do for my personal masturbatory pleasure or whatever

so no comment on the muslim thing, because it has nothing to do with what im saying since this is in reference to my diet and not some other guys


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> 1. yes its expensive. like i said im bourgeois garbage.
> soybeans are okay if you store them dry, usually buy in bulk when i can from a local co-op
> 2. i wish you would tell me about my hypocrisy
> 2. "yeah man
> ...



I am not going though all your posts to quote everything that you have said. It was already noticeable when reading through.




> hey even if you didnt say it i know what i knows
> and thats whats wrong with you."



What you know makes you look like another "Vegan hipster douche" that spouts out propaganda and insults others when others do not agree. 
The question is: "What's wrong with you"? 
I hit a nerve?
You stated that you do not support the industry that harms living things, but things die. It's natural, even if it is on purpose or unintentional.


Really, if you want to be a Vegan/Vegetarian. Go ahead. You will be a healthy person.
But spouting all of that PeTA propaganda makes out out to be another one of them. 
Better to be aware than to shroud and ignore it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> well the guys near us mostly live on vegetarian diets
> but i think id be less wary about killing an animal if i personally raised it and took care of it and put it down during a period of unrecoverable illness
> 
> long-term milk is more worth it than a steak dinner
> ...


 
Well, you did say honey is a luxury, it also has medicinal values. As I said before I find it hypocritical that you flame people because a "few" bee's get hurt when honey is collected, yet I bet more insects and other creatures are harmed during collection of crops which you are more than happy to eat.

Honey is used in a lot of medications, particularly cold relief. It isn't just a plain old luxury.

You also don't eat meat because animals with feelings and a nervous system are killed, but yet you will eat crops where exactly the same thing happens. Vegetarians always argue the same things, every vegetarian I have seen discuss this on here uses the same arguments which is why I generalize them. All I see is hypocrisy in the arguments.

EDIT: WTF is njdf? Better not be yet another petty insult.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 23, 2010)

Vegetables are more pleasurable to eat - Therefore I eat them. Screw meat, 'tis a waste of my valuable oral time.


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am not going though all your posts to quote everything that you have said. It was already noticeable when reading through.



well i cant respond to the fact that i exude a questionable aura of suspicionus



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What you know makes you look like another "Vegan hipster douche" that spouts out propaganda and insults others when others do not agree.
> The question is: "What's wrong with you"?
> I hit a nerve?
> You stated that you do not support the industry that harms living things, but things die. It's natural, even if it is on purpose or unintentional.
> ...



you hit a nerve because you keep saying im saying things i didnt
and then youre not telling me where i said them
probably because i didnt
wheres the baef

so i guess i must have said this but its funny that i didnt.
also i like how i didnt say anything that comes from peta.
but alright dude
haterade


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well, you did say honey is a luxury, it also has medicinal values. As I said before I find it hypocritical that you flame people because a "few" bee's get hurt when honey is collected, yet I bet more insects and other creatures are harmed during collection of crops which you are more than happy to eat.
> 
> Honey is used in a lot of medications, particularly cold relief. It isn't just a plain old luxury.
> 
> ...


 
i didnt flame anyone i was explaining to you why vegans dont eat honey
how are you guys this reactionary.
but like i said, no comment on other people
and ill use other medicine as opposed to honey

but i dont know how you cant demarcate between the value of something that continues your survival and something you have for fun and the cost of its creation
but okay

we argue the same things because most human beings consider consciousness to be a relevant part of existence
do you remember terry schiavo
do you know why that was a controversy or did all of that just whizz right over your head

do you understand why abortions are so controversial, etc.

and no i was too lazy to type out your name


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 23, 2010)

Honey isn't very good for you anyway. It might TASTE good, but the sugar in it is fructose, not sucrose (which is itself not good to overuse). But for the life of me I can't remember the actual reason it is. I even remember that Bio lecture in my abortive community college tuition.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> but i dont know how you cant demarcate between the value of something that continues your survival and something you have for fun and the cost of its creation
> but okay



You are assuming (or at least implying) that I actually eat honey, in fact I don't.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> well i cant respond to the fact that i exude a questionable aura of suspicionus
> you hit a nerve because you keep saying im saying things i didnt
> and then youre not telling me where i said them
> probably because i didnt
> wheres the baef


 
Your RAEG crashed my browser. :V

But my nerves are fine. I am just sleepy. 
But you do RAEG alot. You should get that fixed. 

Sillyness aside, I stated my arguments civily and somehow you manage to bust a testicle.


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> somehow you manage to bust a testicle.


 
well youre pretty annoying
but im really not that angry or anything

but i dont know how you would really like me to respond to: "theres something off about you! i know you are what i think im going to respond to that you never said."

if i was angry i would just stop posting
im sort of having a good time

its bracing, is the way i would describe it
like taking an ice cold retarded shower


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> but i dont know how you would really like me to respond to: "theres something off about you! i know you are what i think im going to respond to that you never said."


 

Regardless if you didn't word it plainly and clearly for all to see, you stated it. Several times I might add. 
I am stating the obvious. Stop pulling "Raukens" and name calling.

When people RAEG post, it is identifiable when people use "name calling" and belittling to try to prove a point across..


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

what do you want from me, i responded to everything you said in turn
come on man im not allowed a little catharsis in the extended "we're gonna hound *you* on uh something" pitch?
alright ill suck your dick the next time you imply im an incompetent hypocrite based on something you wont directly state or things you ascribed to me that i didnt state

sorry i couldnt answer more on what i didnt say
but i cant speak for other people who might do those things you claimed i do

candy kisses and unicorn farts love bunny! ^_^


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> what do you want from me, i responded to everything you said in turn
> come on man im not allowed a little catharsis in the extended "we're gonna hound *you* on uh something" pitch?


 
I think you should meditate.



Shartblaster said:


> what do you want from me, i responded to everything you said in turn
> come on man im not allowed a little catharsis in the extended "we're gonna hound *you* on uh something" pitch?
> *alright ill suck your dick the next time you imply im an incompetent hypocrite based on something you wont directly state or things you ascribed to me that i didnt state
> 
> ...


 
A mix of anger and sarcasm!
You Really should meditate...On your lunch break. :V

You cannot have a bloodless diet. :V
Vegan, Vegetarian, or otherwise. No one can.
I remember that saying....and you are getting boiled under the collar becase of it.


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think you should meditate.


 
im at work


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> im at work



Can we agree to dissagree? Cause our debate is just going round in circles, I swear if they go round anymore I will start getting dizzy.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Can we agree to dissagree? Cause our debate is just going round in circles, I swear if they go round anymore I will start getting dizzy.


 
Get a bag. :V


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Can we agree to dissagree? Cause our debate is just going round in circles, I swear if they go round anymore I will start getting dizzy.


 
i dont care im mostly fucking around at this point
although all i really came in here to say was that vegans dont eat honey because bees get smashed sometimes


----------



## Wreth (Sep 23, 2010)

What if I love meat but don't eat it anyway?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

Wreth said:


> What if I love meat but don't eat it anyway?


 
You stare at it?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 23, 2010)

I am popping in here to say a few things.

I'm not going to call out any names here but those of you who are sinking the level of name calling, stop it now. There is no reason for this. You can remain civil and discuss things.

Secondly onto some aspect of the ongoing discussion that bothers me. Sharpblaster you talked about how "Bees die" so that people can have honey. You should realize that you are doing your plant eating self a huge disfavor by pushing people to not support honey farms. Yes it may suck depending upon your perspective that a few bees die in the process of making honey. That said it's a very small amount which is ignorable considering what huge MASSIVE role bee keepers play.

If you like your vegetarian lifestyle, you can thank the bee keepers to some extent. It's very common for farms to pay bee keepers to bring their bee's around to help pollinate the plants. Unfortunately in many farm areas there is a lack of pollinators. If you stop and think about it, in a way the bee's have it made. They get these nice place for their hives and those hives are protected. They get taken to prime sources of pollen, and in return for giving up honey they have it made. 

That said it's far more ethical to use honey as a source of sugar then it is to use cane sugar if you stop and think about it. Less bee's die to make your honey than insects and small animals die to give you cane sugar. You really ought to stop and think these things out. Right now you are really not making a whole lot of sense. That's my 2-cents here. The bee keepers have a big service via their hives and they can't exist alone on just "loaning their bees".


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

Actually, thats an interesting line of ideas, but bees aren't necessary (to my knowledge, mind you) to modern pollination that often. They can be, but you can collect and spread pollen artifically from the plants they come from.

But it is true that there are now "ethical" farms that have designed more bee-friendly racks, and some actually guarantee by third parties "100% bee-death free."

And sugar is nuts, but I don't buy it, I buy agave nectar. Like I stated earlier, its a really violent process, even in the involvement of vegan sugar.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

I learned that eating a specific flower honey can help build your system against certain pollen during Allery season. Which is better than taking most over the counter allergy medicines.



Shartblaster said:


> Actually, thats an interesting line of ideas, but bees aren't necessary (to my knowledge, mind you) to modern pollination that often. They can be, but you can collect and spread pollen artifically from the plants they come from.
> 
> But it is true that there are now "ethical" farms that have designed more bee-friendly racks, and some actually guarantee by third parties "100% bee-death free."
> 
> And sugar is nuts, but I don't buy it, I buy agave nectar. Like I stated earlier, its a really violent process, even in the involvement of vegan sugar.


 
Local organic farms use natural pollination rather than artifical. There's a Farm in Western VA that uses that practice.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> Actually, thats an interesting line of ideas, but bees aren't necessary (to my knowledge, mind you) to modern pollination that often. They can be, but you can collect and spread pollen artifically from the plants they come from.
> 
> But it is true that there are now "ethical" farms that have designed more bee-friendly racks, and some actually guarantee by third parties "100% bee-death free."
> 
> And sugar is nuts, but I don't buy it, I buy agave nectar. Like I stated earlier, its a really violent process, even in the involvement of vegan sugar.



I would have thought it would be far easier and maybe cheaper to allow bee's to pollinate naturally. I have seen huge flowery bushes absolutely swarming with bee's.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 23, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> Actually, thats an interesting line of ideas, but bees aren't necessary (to my knowledge, mind you) to modern pollination that often. They can be, but you can collect and spread pollen artifically from the plants they come from.
> 
> But it is true that there are now "ethical" farms that have designed more bee-friendly racks, and some actually guarantee by third parties "100% bee-death free."
> 
> And sugar is nuts, but I don't buy it, I buy agave nectar. Like I stated earlier, its a really violent process, even in the involvement of vegan sugar.


 
On large farms collecting and "Spreading" the pollen is not cost efficient. You are better off turning to nature. The problem is that too many farms, the area around is completely cleared away. So even other pollinators like birds and bats are hardly around to do the job. I have an uncle who loaned some of his land to a bee keeper. In exchange he gets some of the honey produced. But the bee keeper is very very careful about moving the bee's and harvesting the stuff that gets turned into honey. It's not in the best interest of a bee keeper to smash his bee's.

Kudos to you for what you use. Last I checked Agave nectar is really expensive around here.


----------



## Slyck (Sep 23, 2010)

Eat everything.

I'm one of the lousier excuses for a vegetarian.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You are missing the bigger picture:
> 
> 1.In the harvesting process, harvesting machines kill small mammals, reptiles, and insects that have made their home in crops.
> 
> ...





One thing I would like to point out.

Let's say all meat farming disapeared. And all crop farming that already exists stayed, no more crop fields were made. Just keep everything how it is with removing meat farming.

We would have *more *food, because of the efficiency of the food chain.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Wreth said:


> One thing I would like to point out.
> 
> Let's say all meat farming disapeared. And all crop farming that already exists stayed, no more crop fields were made. Just keep everything how it is with removing meat farming.
> 
> We would have *more *food, because of the efficiency of the food chain.



I fail to see how taking meat away will produce more food, apart from there will be no animals to feed. though what you don't realize is that farmers grow crops specifically set aside for animal feed. And to be quite honest I have never seen a store that is short on vegetables.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I fail to see how taking meat away will produce more food, apart from there will be no animals to feed. though what you don't realize is that farmers grow crops specifically set aside for animal feed. And to be quite honest I have never seen a store that is short on vegetables.


 
More food goes into feeding an animal up to slaughtering weight/age then you get from eating that entire animal.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 23, 2010)

Wreth said:


> More food goes into feeding an animal up to slaughtering weight/age then you get from eating that entire animal.


 
You do realize that the meat is not the only thing used right? It's not like the animal dies just for you eat to eat meat the rest goes into a compost heap or something.

If you take away the meat industry it can have severe consequences. Specially for animal rescue groups that depend upon a lot of that meat for rehabilitation and stuff. Then there are practical uses for leather. There is use for bone, and different internal organs.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Wreth said:


> More food goes into feeding an animal up to slaughtering weight/age then you get from eating that entire animal.



So? If this is an attempt to try to get me to change my mind about eating meat, good luck. 

I don't see what it is a bad thing.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 23, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You do realize that the meat is not the only thing used right? It's not like the animal dies just for you eat to eat meat the rest goes into a compost heap or something.
> 
> If you take away the meat industry it can have severe consequences. Specially for animal rescue groups that depend upon a lot of that meat for rehabilitation and stuff. Then there are practical uses for leather. There is use for bone, and different internal organs.



I have to admit, pet food is defenitely something i'm not sure about in terms of the ethics of slaughtering animals for food. I do think it is morally wrong for humans without any disorder meaning they need to eating meat. Less demand, and less animals being slaughtered is better than nothing in my opinion.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> So? If this is an attempt to try to get me to change my mind about eating meat, good luck.
> 
> I don't see what it is a bad thing.



It means food an and energy is wasted? There is less food in the world than there would be with less meat farming.

I'm not trying to get you to do anything, i'm just giving you the facts so you can decide for yourself.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Wreth said:


> I have to admit, pet food is defenitely something i'm not sure about in terms of the ethics of slaughtering animals for food. I do think it is* morally wrong for humans without any disorder meaning they need to eating meat.* Less demand, and less animals being slaughtered is better than nothing in my opinion.



This is why I hate talking about this with vegetarians, they only see a point from their side and no one elses. too damn narrow minded to even bother arguing with and all they want to do is try to convert you into NOT eating meat.

And that sentence doesn't even make sense to me.



Wreth said:


> It means food an and energy is wasted? There is  less food in the world than there would be with less meat farming.
> 
> I'm not trying to get you to do anything, i'm just giving you the facts so you can decide for yourself.



You clearly never read anything of what Dwarf said.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You clearly never read anything of what Dwarf said.


 

I read it. Leather and things from bones are not needed, they are a luxury. Something that doesn't justify taking a life in my opinion. If only enough were slaughtered for pets, and zoo animals and etc that ate meat, there would be less slaughter.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Wreth said:


> I read it. Leather and things from bones are not needed, they are a luxury. Something that doesn't justify taking a life in my opinion. If only enough were slaughtered for pets, and zoo animals and etc that ate meat, there would be less slaughter.



Ok, so if we took away slaughter houses there would be no meat to feed the predators that live there, forcing zoo's to release them to the wild, where they are likely to be killed for their skins.

I mean honestly, where the hell do you think zoo's get their meat from?


----------



## Wreth (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ok, so if we took away slaughter houses there would be no meat to feed the predators that live there, forcing zoo's to release them to the wild, where they are likely to be killed for their skins.
> 
> I mean honestly, where the hell do you think zoo's get their meat from?


 


Dude, how about you read my post.

*''If only enough were slaughtered for pets, and zoo animals and etc that ate meat, there would be less slaughter.''*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 23, 2010)

Wreth said:


> I have to admit, pet food is defenitely something i'm not sure about in terms of the ethics of slaughtering animals for food. I do think it is morally wrong for humans without any disorder meaning they need to eating meat. Less demand, and less animals being slaughtered is better than nothing in my opinion.



It is something to think about nonetheless. No meat industry? That means no pets because that means no pet food. That also means no more seeing eye dogs, no more bomb/cancer sniffing dogs, and no family dogs. No more pet cats as well.

Want to save the tigers? Too bad. Is that an injured owl? A helpless hawk hatching? No meat industry means you can't feed these animals when you want to help them. I've been behind the scenes first hand with these kinds of things? Know how we handle the predatory birds? We use leather gloves, and leather leads. It's just the best thing out there really. It protects you but is very good on the beak and claws of the creatures.

So say good bye to rehabilitation and release programs for the injured predators. It also means no more products made with gelatin. It halts certain areas of science that train people up starting with dissecting animals often donated to colleges or paid for by colleges from the meat industry. You get beyond that and well, there are some organs from different animals we raise that have medicinal value, especially pigs. That's an aside for the rest of the readers, not for you specifically.

I agree that what we should do is create less demand. I do feel a lot of people over eat meat. If we as a whole stop over consuming meat we wouldn't need these huge ranches, and the animals collectively could live better lives up until slaughter. But as of now there are huge strides being made to make slaughter more humane, less stressful, and the least amount painful possible. Progress is being made. I strongly feel people will never fully forsake meat as a staple in their diet, so it is better to find compromise than an all out "NO MOAR MEAT EATING".

EDIT: I see no moral wrongness in consuming meat. I do see moral wrongness however in over consuming meet so that the only way the supplier can keep up with demand is have animals live in very bad conditions, and have very disturbingly inhumane lives. We can do better as humans. I don't eat meat that often because I prefer free-range. That said I can't afford it, so instead I eat meat sparingly instead.


----------



## Deadthemoo (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm one of those veggie people, but I'd eat an animal if I killed it. I also won't preach my views on others.

And PETA can suck my ass. :3


----------



## Wreth (Sep 23, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It is something to think about nonetheless. No meat industry? That means no pets because that means no pet food. That also means no more seeing eye dogs, no more bomb/cancer sniffing dogs, and no family dogs. No more pet cats as well.
> 
> Want to save the tigers? Too bad. Is that an injured owl? A helpless hawk hatching? No meat industry means you can't feed these animals when you want to help them. I've been behind the scenes first hand with these kinds of things? Know how we handle the predatory birds? We use leather gloves, and leather leads. It's just the best thing out there really. It protects you but is very good on the beak and claws of the creatures.
> 
> ...




Like I said, I don't try and get people to give up meat, I just try and give them the facts. SO they can decide for themselves. Personaly i don't like the idea of eating something that didn't need to be killed for me to survive.

Less is good, even if none at all doesn't work in the modern world.



Let's just look forward to when we can easily and efficiently grow any animal tissue without breeding whole animals.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Wreth said:


> Dude, how about you read my post.
> 
> *''If only enough were slaughtered for pets, and zoo animals and etc that ate meat, there would be less slaughter.''*



I read it. But like most vegies in here I chose to ignore it. :v

You don't realize that only PARTS of slaughted animals are used for human consumption, the rest goes to produce dogfood, to zoos, the carcus is not wasted. 

Again the argument of "Predators can eat meat but hyoomans can't derp" Sorry I don't buy it. Humans by nature are predatory as we are omnivores. We are also just another animal on this planet that has every right to kill for food as any other animal on the planet. the only THE ONLY difference is a human has developed more intelligence and became self aware. Most animals are not self aware. If I was a Neanderthal man I'd be ripping animals apart and eating them, vegetarianism didn't exist when the world began, it only existed when humans started to become self aware. I am sorry but I still have my natural instincts and that wont change.


----------



## jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm with Trp that veganism doesn't represent a reasonable solution to the majority culture's meat consumption. If you want to get involved with political activism, compromises have to be made. Its important to support meat industry-related funds, namely those that look to reform factory farming and treatment of animals in large industrial farming. 
 "Ethical" farming does seem like a good idea on its own, but its a separate market catering to a specific price bracket. Expanding that market refocuses attention that could be paid on regulating factory farming for all pay brackets. 

In most places, veganism and "ethical" farms (free range, grass-fed, etc.) aren't viable options unless you're bourgeois.  
That's an interesting discussion, because we should all pay into the markets we want to expand (although, that should come naturally as a consumer in a consumer culture), but we shouldn't just stop at our tiny specialty markets. Depending on how much you want to reform society as opposed to yourself.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I read it. But like most vegies in here I chose to ignore it. :v
> 
> You don't realize that only PARTS of slaughted animals are used for human consumption, the rest goes to produce dogfood, to zoos, the carcus is not wasted.
> 
> Again the argument of "Predators can eat meat but hyoomans can't derp" Sorry I don't buy it. Humans by nature are predatory as we are omnivores. We are also just another animal on this planet that has every right to kill for food as any other animal on the planet. the only THE ONLY difference is a human has developed more intelligence and became self aware. Most animals are not self aware. If I was a Neanderthal man I'd be ripping animals apart and eating them, vegetarianism didn't exist when the world began, it only existed when humans started to become self aware. I am sorry but I still have my natural instincts and that wont change.



I'm sorry, but these are some of the most retarded arguements I have ever heard in my life. I'm even some of your fellow meat eaters will agree. Dwarf is giving well thought over and valid points.

''It's natural'' Sorry not an arguement, so is rape and murder. Everything humans do is natural, either that or nothing is.  Why does it matter if it's natural. Nature is not a sentient thing that wants you to do certain things.

Your self awareness means you are aware of what effects you have on others, it means you have a choice, and it means you don't have to follow your instincts.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Wreth said:


> I'm sorry, but these are some of the most retarded arguements I have ever heard in my life. I'm even some of your fellow meat eaters will agree. Dwarf is giving well thought over and valid points.
> 
> ''It's natural'' Sorry not an arguement, so is rape and murder. Everything humans do is natural, either that or nothing is.  Why does it matter if it's natural. Nature is not a sentient thing that wants you to do certain things.
> 
> Your self awareness means you are aware of what effects you have on others, it means you have a choice, and it means you don't have to follow your instincts.



Sorry, but I choose to eat meat and I hate being preached to.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 23, 2010)

Wreth said:


> Like I said, I don't try and get people to give up meat, I just try and give them the facts. SO they can decide for themselves. Personaly i don't like the idea of eating something that didn't need to be killed for me to survive.
> 
> Less is good, even if none at all doesn't work in the modern world.
> 
> ...


 The thing about giving people facts is that they have to be looking to listen. That's one of the things that many animal rights organizations don't seem to understand. How you approach people determines their receptivity of your cause. Compromise is always better too because to create positive change for animals it has to benefit humans somehow. It's unfortunate but that's how it is.

Which is why I hate PETA. Their crazy antics really have put a huge smear on the animal rights movement. There are other people who do much better. There is this lady who is a huge animal lover. She has a huge heart for animals. What I admire about her most is that she doesn't let her heart get in the way of recognizing reality. She can't stop the meat industry. She can get them to work on the way they slaughter animals and in doing so make it more humane.

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=-FEUfkmJQuA&feature=related (I suppose if you are queazy enough this can be NSFW)....this is a clip of the lady. You can look forward to the advances in science where we can get meat without killing animals. I'm just happy we have people like the lady in that video around.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 23, 2010)

lol PETA and whatnot

If you believe what PETA, ALF, and HSUS say, you might as well believe in the tooth fairy and the easter bunny.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Ratte said:


> lol PETA and whatnot
> 
> If you believe what PETA, ALF, and HSUS say, you might as well believe in the tooth fairy and the easter bunny.



The easter bunny doesn't exist?.... *sniff*


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2010)

I love animals... but I just love meat more! >:3


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

Wreth said:


> One thing I would like to point out.
> 
> Let's say all meat farming disapeared. And all crop farming that already exists stayed, no more crop fields were made. Just keep everything how it is with removing meat farming.
> 
> We would have *more *food, because of the efficiency of the food chain.


 
More food requires More land to produce it on. 
Which means you will have to expand into further territory to create more land in order to keep up the supply and demand with Consumers.

With the meat industry, I don't by a lot of commercialized meat like the average consumer. I tend to go to Farm Markets where I know that the farmers have taken care of their animals and made sure they died humanely. What people forget is balance.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 23, 2010)

wow thinking back i would never guessed opening this thread would lead to such a heated debate o__O


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> wow thinking back i would never guessed opening this thread would lead to such a heated debate o__O



Oh I knew it would. What I didn't know was that I'd be a part of the heated debate. >.<


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 23, 2010)

Why is it okay for us to slaughter animals for food for pets but not for ourselves?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 23, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why is it okay for us to slaughter animals for food for pets but not for ourselves?


 
Interesting question.

Well according to PETA it's not okay because pets are our slaves. Ergo, it's not okay to slaughter animals for pets because we shouldn't have pets to begin with.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 23, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why is it okay for us to slaughter animals for food for pets but not for ourselves?


 
Is it possible to never feed meat to a dog or a cat without making them ill eventually?

brb google


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll give any new food a chance, I will basicaly eat anything, I LOVE MEAT. And sea food. 

I don't understand how people CANT eat meat, most people I see that are veggies are like skinny as a stick and have heath problems :s


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> I'll give any new food a chance, I will basicaly eat anything, I LOVE MEAT. And sea food.
> 
> I don't understand how people CANT eat meat, most people I see that are veggies are like skinny as a stick and have heath problems :s



They are skinny because they lack proteins that are key for muscle growth.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> They are skinny because they lack proteins that are key for muscle growth.



They need to make a super hero like popeye the sailer man, instead of spinach, it SHALL BE MEAT.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 23, 2010)

Being vegan gives you super-powers.
You're only able to use 10% of your brainpower because meat and curds are suffocating your brain.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Being vegan gives you super-powers.
> You're only able to use 10% of your brainpower because meat and curds are suffocating your brain.



You expect me to believe that crap?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You expect me to believe that crap?


 Don't take it from me, talk to this guy:
http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/_...ttpilgrim/images/2/2b/SP2_todd_supervegan.png


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Don't take it from me, talk to this guy:
> http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/_...ttpilgrim/images/2/2b/SP2_todd_supervegan.png



And I am William Shakespear.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> And I am William Shakespear.


 Hey, you need ENGLISH TRANSLATIONS for you ENGLISH play writes. 
My point is still more relevant than yours.
We are joking, right? 'Cause, I know I'M joking.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Hey, you need ENGLISH TRANSLATIONS for you ENGLISH play writes.
> My point is still more relevant than yours.
> We are joking, right? 'Cause, I know I'M joking.



Points are sharp.

I'm definitely joking around. :0


----------



## Ratte (Sep 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> More food requires More land to produce it on.
> Which means you will have to expand into further territory to create more land in order to keep up the supply and demand with Consumers.
> 
> With the meat industry, I don't by a lot of commercialized meat like the average consumer. I tend to go to Farm Markets where I know that the farmers have taken care of their animals and made sure they died humanely. What people forget is balance.


 
Trying to avoid factory farming or...?


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 23, 2010)

Straight up omnivore.  It's funny, I work at Burger King, and when somebody orders a "Veggie Burger"  we get those like once every 2 months, I openly mock and laugh at the people who order it, because they normally get it thru the drive thru, Im like "These people obviously don't understand the concept of a burger, or Burger King itself


also, PETA can blow it out their ass, ASPCA is where shit actually gets done, instead of bitching about it like PETA does


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 23, 2010)

I never got the reason behind the attraction to free-range farming. _My _chicken had a horrible life before it was put out of its misery, so my eating of it was a kind release from a torturous existance. _Your_ free-range chicken had a wonderful life before it was taken by the death's icy embrace, your eating of it is responsible for stopping short the wonderful life that it had.

Bow down before my twisted logic :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 23, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I never got the reason behind the attraction to free-range farming. _My _chicken had a horrible life before it was put out of its misery, so my eating of it was a kind release from a torturous existance. _Your_ free-range chicken had a wonderful life before it was taken by the death's icy embrace, your eating of it is responsible for stopping short the wonderful life that it had.
> 
> Bow down before my twisted logic :V



Twisted logic made me chuckle.


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Being vegan gives you super-powers.
> You're only able to use 10% of your brainpower because meat and curds are suffocating your brain.


 
I am disappointed that nobody brought this up sooner.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Sep 23, 2010)

I love meat...well, anything but pork honestly. Chicken, turkey, beef, steak, etc. is good to me.

Veggies though...yuck. I have NEVER developed a taste for them...though a very good and dear friend of mine is trying to get me eat them and I appreciate her dearly for trying. Someday, I'll eat like a should: Meat AND veggies. ^_^


----------



## Yowza (Sep 24, 2010)

Vegetarian, because I just find meat disgusting.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 24, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I love meat...well, anything but pork honestly. Chicken, turkey, beef, steak, etc. is good to me.
> 
> Veggies though...yuck. I have NEVER developed a taste for them...though a very good and dear friend of mine is trying to get me eat them and I appreciate her dearly for trying. Someday, I'll eat like a should: Meat AND veggies. ^_^


 
I know a guy who eats only white bread, alcohol/fruit juice (I put them together because they are never separated), cheese, butter, water, milk, and french fries (oh, and ketchup). I kid you not when I say he only eats those things. His health defies all that I know about health and fitness.


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 24, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I know a guy who eats only white bread, alcohol/fruit juice (I put them together because they are never separated), cheese, butter, water, milk, and french fries (oh, and ketchup). I kid you not when I say he only eats those things. His health defies all that I know about health and fitness.


 
Reminds me of my great grandfather, one of those people that smokes all the time, eats very unhealthy food, along with assassination attempts on him (which almost killed my grandmother) and still lives to be pretty damn old.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 24, 2010)

You know, as much as I like meat... I don't think the human body is really designed to eat it... Apes in general, have blunt teeth, a school-bus long digestive tract, and a low stomach acidity.

Which is probably one of the many reasons I refuse to acknowledge myself as an ape.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know, as much as I like meat... I don't think the human body is really designed to eat it... Apes in general, have blunt teeth, a school-bus long digestive tract, and a low stomach acidity.
> 
> Which is probably one of the many reasons I refuse to acknowledge myself as an ape.



Umm, probably because you are human and not an ape. Also when creatures/plants "evolve" nothing stays the same. One or more things change one evolution happens.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 24, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I never got the reason behind the attraction to free-range farming. _My _chicken had a horrible life before it was put out of its misery, so my eating of it was a kind release from a torturous existance. _Your_ free-range chicken had a wonderful life before it was taken by the death's icy embrace, your eating of it is responsible for stopping short the wonderful life that it had.
> 
> Bow down before my twisted logic :V


 
That's great, 10/10.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm, probably because you are human and not an ape. Also when creatures/plants "evolve" nothing stays the same. One or more things change one evolution happens.


 





WHAT THE... HOW DARE YOU CALL ME A HUMAN!!!


----------



## jeff (Sep 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm, probably because you are human and not an ape. Also when creatures/plants "evolve" nothing stays the same. One or more things change one evolution happens.


 
what th


----------



## TrickyDick (Sep 24, 2010)

Not the biggest fan of meat, but vegetarian and vegan "philosophy" is all bullshit.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> what th


 
I was responding to Ray not seeing himself as an ape.

And it is about evolution, nothing for you to worry about.


----------



## jeff (Sep 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I was responding to Ray not seeing himself as an ape.
> 
> And it is about evolution, nothing for you to worry about.


 
two things
1. you dont, apparently, know much about evolution
2. humans _are_ apes


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> two things
> 1. you dont, apparently, know much about evolution
> 2. humans _are_ apes



No we are not, we are related to the apes, if we WERE apes we'd look like an ape. Last time I checked in the mirror I looked like a human, not an ape.

also I know how evolution works thank you.

I don't even know why the hell I am even replying, my reply to Ray wasn't even serious. You need to stop taking things so seriously.


----------



## jeff (Sep 24, 2010)

God. Randy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apes

this might help
look! its got pictures.

besides i was just like "what th"
because i thought what you said was hilarious in that it didnt make any sense
what the hell is a "one evolution"
speciation is an unbroken boning line of genetics and phenotypes, typically small exclusionary portions of genetics or physical structure cause animals of the same genera and lcas from interbreeding

a lizard doesnt suddenly crap out a hairy horse-like mammal and now horses exist
change is gradual, and we share quite a bit with other apes namely chimps (whom are omnivores)

thats exactly why discerning species and subspecies is so nebulous, not to mention the re-classification of genera

have you ever wondered in your wanderings why people use the term "nonhuman ape"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> God. Randy.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apes
> 
> this might help
> ...



I'm not debating this with you.

1: you rage to much and revert to petty name calling over stupid little shit.

2: You failed to spot that my response to Ray was not a serious response. 

What part of "NOT SERIOUS" do you not comprehend? Even Ray knew I wasn't being serious as he didn't respond seriously. :v

Like I said I do know what evolution is, but that doesn't mean I have to respond to someone seriously. 

Oh I forgot, internet is srs business. :v


----------



## jeff (Sep 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm not debating this with you.
> 
> 1: you rage to much and revert to petty name calling over stupid little shit.
> 
> ...



i think ronald mcdonald is the president of the us
but im not being serious

but ill assert this fact seriously if you ask me

THUsssssss

i didnt call you anything in these posts



and i dont know how im raging
i just think what you said was hilariously incomprehensible

but i was kind of hoping youd explain the joke to me since you took such an affront to me saying "what th"
because i could barely read what you wrote
because i dont understand what a one evolution is

but uh
you dont have to do anything about it or anything.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> i think ronald mcdonald is the president of the us
> but im not being serious
> 
> but ill assert this fact seriously if you ask me
> ...


 
Before you edited it out of your last post it actually read "God randy, you are a fucking idiot" I haven't resorted to petty name calling. Which I haven't done in my last few posts.

It was typo, it was meant to say "when evolution" not "one evolution". I never noticed it until you kept saying one evolution and I now went and looked at my post.

I'm buzzing to much, mind is thinking faster than I can type.

I cuss as little as possible on the forums because it gives an impression that one is raging. So even if you were not raging, it seemed like it.


----------



## jeff (Sep 24, 2010)

well you should just take your time because its not like the posts are going anywhere man

but i edited because i realized that was a little unnecessary considering how many people know very little about human evolution


----------



## STB (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm a Vegan.


----------



## Marietta (Sep 24, 2010)

Meat <3

Also, to quote a shirt:
*PETA*
People Eating Tasty Animals
"Because all of Gods creatures look best next to the mashed potatoes and gravy."


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 24, 2010)

MMMMMMMMMEAT!

"I didn't climb to the top of the food chain to eat carrots."


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 24, 2010)

STB said:


> I'm a Vegan.


 really?
You don't eat ANYTHING that has come from an animal, like eggs, milk, cheese, cream, ect.?
Or gelatin?


----------



## STB (Sep 24, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> really?
> You don't eat ANYTHING that has come from an animal, like eggs, milk, cheese, cream, ect.?
> Or gelatin?


 
Yes really.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 24, 2010)

STB said:


> Yes really.


 I demand you film everything you eat, so we can make sure that you aren't lying to us!


----------



## STB (Sep 24, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I demand you film everything you eat, so we can make sure that you aren't lying to us!


 
Hahaha... What would I gain from lying about being a Vegan?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 24, 2010)

STB said:


> Hahaha... What would I gain from lying about being a Vegan?


  You could pretend you have superpowers.


----------



## STB (Sep 24, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> You could pretend you have superpowers.


 
I have plenty of non-Vegan related superpowers already :I


----------



## moon-drummer (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm a bodybuilder so I kinda have to eat meat. I'm also an unashamed omni-carnivore. I would try dog once just to say I had. Hell, I'd even try a bit of human steak if it was the size of one of those samples you get at the deli. When I was in Australia I wanted to try bush tucker but apparently it was the wrong season. Had kangaroo, emu, and croc, though. Croc was my favorite.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 24, 2010)

moon-drummer said:


> I'm a bodybuilder so I kinda have to eat meat. I'm also an unashamed omni-carnivore. I would try dog once just to say I had. Hell, I'd even try a bit of human steak if it was the size of one of those samples you get at the deli. When I was in Australia I wanted to try bush tucker but apparently it was the wrong season. Had kangaroo, emu, and croc, though. Croc was my favorite.


 
http://www.exoticmeatmarket.com/

Try the Sumatran Giant River Rat (aka Nutria), it's delicious.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 24, 2010)

moon-drummer said:


> I'm a bodybuilder so I kinda have to eat meat. I'm also an unashamed omni-carnivore. I would try dog once just to say I had. Hell, I'd even try a bit of human steak if it was the size of one of those samples you get at the deli. When I was in Australia I wanted to try bush tucker but apparently it was the wrong season. Had kangaroo, emu, and croc, though. Croc was my favorite.



Part of me wants to be freaked out that you would eat such animals. But I think it is because those types of animal are not generally seen as a food source. If either of those you listed was cooked and put on a plate in front of me I'd most likely try them.


----------



## LLiz (Sep 24, 2010)

The only thing that disturbs me about eating meat is that if more than one creature needs to die in order to feed me. I dunno why, but I feel guilty about that...

By that I mean more than one creature died to feed just me... a hamburger patty has more than 1 cow in it, etc, but I wouldn't like to sit down and eat several quails, or a bowl of baby octopi, or several prawns... etc. 

Regarding what I don't eat... I hate seafood, I'll try plenty of seafood to see if I like it but 99% of it tastes like stale urine to me (even the stuff that people ALWAYS say "oh this doesn't have a fishy taste, you should try it", believe me, it always tastes like fish)


----------



## Adelin (Sep 25, 2010)

I eat meat but not too much.....I'm eat more vegetables and fruits than i do with meat.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 25, 2010)

ive eaten a few "illegal to be eaten" animals... nothing crazy just some native to my state that they dont allow you to eat


----------



## Wreth (Sep 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> More food requires More land to produce it on.


 

Wrong, go learn basic biology


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 25, 2010)

moon-drummer said:


> I'm a bodybuilder so I kinda have to eat meat. I'm also an unashamed omni-carnivore. I would try dog once just to say I had. Hell, I'd even try a bit of human steak if it was the size of one of those samples you get at the deli. When I was in Australia I wanted to try bush tucker but apparently it was the wrong season. Had kangaroo, emu, and croc, though. Croc was my favorite.



You know, ever since I saw a jaguar biting into an alligator's skull on Youtube, I've wanted to try gator.

Why isn't Andrew Zimmern watching this thread?


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 25, 2010)

where i live you can get gator at a lot of places.. its pretty good.. but a unique taste.. gotta love the south


----------



## The DK (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah gator is really good, i suggest it if you can get your hands on it


----------



## Adelin (Sep 25, 2010)

I haven't tasted gator meat yet and after hearing the good comments i'm starting to get curious, but exactly what kind of taste does it have?


----------



## The DK (Sep 25, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I haven't tasted gator meat yet and after hearing the good comments i'm starting to get curious, but exactly what kind of taste does it have?



its kind of hard to say how it tastes like without actually trying it. it *doesnt* taste like chicken though, but im sure youll like it


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 25, 2010)

I try to keep my habits of eating in balance.
Though I generally cut back on the red meat, not because of the taste, but because the price. It's way more expensive then fish and chicken, and can easily burn a hole through your wallet.


----------



## Gillie (Sep 25, 2010)

I find it difficult to imagine my main meal without some kind of meat or fish in it. I eat a lot of fruit and vegetables aswell, but I always have some kind of meat in my main meal of the day - be it pork, chicken, fish or something else.


----------



## Branch (Sep 25, 2010)

there are canids and incisors for a reason. but said reason is a mystery, as i can only afford peanut butter. heh.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 25, 2010)

anyone else kinda picky on how they eat their meat?
For example I like roast beef but not in sandwiches. I just like it in stew form.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 25, 2010)

Branch said:


> there are canids and incisors for a reason. but said reason is a mystery, as i can only afford peanut butter. heh.



Canines*



AleutheWolf said:


> anyone else kinda picky on how they eat their meat?
> For example I like roast beef but not in sandwiches. I just like it in stew form.



No, I'll eat my meat in most ways. Never had any meat rare though.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> anyone else kinda picky on how they eat their meat?
> For example I like roast beef but not in sandwiches. I just like it in stew form.



We're the opposite then. I'm not much of a stew guy. And stews are popular in Puerto Rican cooking, believe it or not. Beef stew as well as chicken stew.


----------



## LLiz (Sep 25, 2010)

Branch said:


> there are canids and incisors for a reason. but said reason is a mystery, as i can only afford peanut butter. heh.


 
Perhaps you could extract and sell yours in order to buy meat... although then that creates new problems


----------



## Branch (Sep 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Canines*


aha. how dentally-challenged of me.


LLiz said:


> Perhaps you could extract and sell yours in order to buy meat... although then that creates new problems


indeed. a close-lipped smile would be necessary in all future photographs.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 25, 2010)

mmm stew.. beef stew with red skinned potatoes
and  carrots.. and yum


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 25, 2010)

I'd like some good steak right now...

[yt]KzY_KEwK7MM[/yt]


----------



## STB (Sep 25, 2010)

^I love that show.


----------



## Tanuki Gokuhi (Sep 26, 2010)

We had this same discussion at Fauna Urbana (a Brazilian furry news website), and after hundred comments, mugshots and dozens of dead bodies, the conclusion was:
_ - We are omnivores, we are made to eat meat and vegs BUT we need to find new ways to make a __sustainable livestock to continue this consume, or else, we have to reduce meat, period._

It sucks, but livestock has heavy impacts on the environment, if I need to reduce meat, that will be the reason... not my canines, my intestine, the acid on my stomach, and any other blah blah blah


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 26, 2010)

Wreth said:


> Wrong, go learn basic biology


 
Learn consumerism.


----------



## Gillie (Sep 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> anyone else kinda picky on how they eat their meat?
> For example I like roast beef but not in sandwiches. I just like it in stew form.


 
There's no way I don't like my meat (except overcooked to the point of being very dry) but I do prefer it in some ways.. stews are delicious!


----------



## TrickyDick (Sep 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'd like some good steak right now...
> 
> [yt]KzY_KEwK7MM[/yt]


 Guy Fieri or whatever is a douchefag and should die a horrible death and whatnot.


----------



## Adelin (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow......the way they cook that steak is.....wow...... I fail at cooking meat.. ;~;


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Sep 26, 2010)

Tanuki Gokuhi said:


> We had this same discussion at Fauna Urbana (a Brazilian furry news website), and after hundred comments, mugshots and dozens of dead bodies, the conclusion was:
> _ - We are omnivores, we are made to eat meat and vegs BUT we need to find new ways to make a *sustainable* livestock to continue this consume, or else, we have to reduce meat, period._


That's a pretty reasonable conclusion.  I would only argue that because most people prefer meat that is cooked instead of raw, and the fact that humans _can_ survive and be healthy without eating meat, it suggests that we're not really made to eat the stuff, and thus can do without it, if necessary.

I'm not a complete vegetarian, but I avoid red meat whenever possible.


----------



## Troughton (Sep 26, 2010)

My body requires flesh, mmmm KFC.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 26, 2010)

Troughton said:


> My body requires flesh, mmmm KFC.



That kind of greasy shit is not good for you. Unless you'd rather roll everywhere instead of walk. :v


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That kind of greasy shit is not good for you. Unless you'd rather roll everywhere instead of walk. :v


 
For God's sake, it's freaking chicken...

Actually, Randy's objection to fried chicken is interesting. You see, Randy is English, and the English prefer to boil or roast their chicken. The Scots, however, had the tradition of frying their chicken in fat. Coincidentally, the Africans also had a penchant for frying, which is why it caught on in the American South, especially among the slaves.

The thing about black people liking fried chicken, it has its sources. It's a plate that doesn't require silverware, after all, and most newly free African-Americans couldn't afford it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> For God's sake, it's freaking chicken...
> 
> Actually, Randy's objection to fried chicken is interesting. You see, Randy is English, and the English prefer to boil or roast their chicken. The Scots, however, had the tradition of frying their chicken in fat. Coincidentally, the Africans also had a penchant for frying, which is why it caught on in the American South, especially among the slaves.
> 
> The thing about black people liking fried chicken, it has its sources. It's a plate that doesn't require silverware, after all, and most newly free African-Americans couldn't afford it.



You need to seriously re-do your research if you honestly believe we boil a chicken. We roast it, the only meat we boil is a bacon joint, not strips of bacon, the whole bacon joint. 

And I was joking about the chicken. Chicken is my favourite meat. Though if someone ate to much take out like KFC and did not do enough exercise they will without a doubt put on weight.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You need to seriously re-do your research if you honestly believe we boil a chicken. We roast it, the only meat we boil is a bacon joint, not strips of bacon, the whole bacon joint.


 
Oh, that's right. I didn't realize the English actually knew how make something edible.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Oh, that's right. I didn't realize the English actually knew how make something edible.



At least we know how to eat a healthier diet that doesn't include waddling to the nearest McD's and KFC.

And yes actually we do.

We are just jesting with each other, aren't we?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> At least we know how to eat a healthier diet that doesn't include waddling to the nearest McD's and KFC.



Gillian McKeith doesn't seem to think so.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Gillian McKeith doesn't seem to think so.



On a serious note, I think the only reason people choose a takeout is because it is easier than standing over a hot stove cooking a meal. I myself will go to a local take out (mainly the common british fish n' chip shop to get my dinner, though I don't do it every day, for one it is more expensive to live on take outs, so I just get a take out as a treat here and there.


----------



## blackjack94 (Sep 26, 2010)

Meat is ridiculously delicious in any form. Vegetarians are whiny little pussies who chose not to buy something already dead, in the hopes they will save future animals by lowering the demand in the meat market, but someone with half a brain will buy it instead. Meat. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Vo (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm in it for health reasons. I'm one of the ones who _doesn't_ give a damn about what you like to eat. Have fun.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 26, 2010)

Meat is yummy, but vegetables are good too.
A sirloin steak wrapped in bacon cooked rare and bloody with a side of green beans and a twice-baked potato. Aww yeahh.

Tonight I hope to make chili with beef, onions, garlic and habanero peppers. <3


----------



## Troughton (Sep 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That kind of greasy shit is not good for you. Unless you'd rather roll everywhere instead of walk. :v


 
I don't eat it very often, only when I'm absolutely starving.


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm a carnivore but it doesn't bother me what someone eats as long as they're eating something. If I didn't eat meat, tortilla chips would take over instead. <3


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 27, 2010)

Ramblin' Gardie said:


> I'm a carnivore but it doesn't bother me what someone eats as long as they're eating something. If I didn't eat meat, tortilla chips would take over instead. <3


 You don't eat plants at all?


----------



## TrickyDick (Sep 27, 2010)

Timmy_Ramone said:


> That's a pretty reasonable conclusion.  I would only argue that because most people prefer meat that is cooked instead of raw, and the fact that humans _can_ survive and be healthy without eating meat, it suggests that we're not really made to eat the stuff, and thus can do without it, if necessary.
> 
> I'm not a complete vegetarian, but I avoid red meat whenever possible.


 Sustainable agriculture and husbandry should be the goal of society as a whole. The current manner in which we are producing our meat(and dairy) products is disgusting, both from an ethical standpoint, and a nutritional standpoint. I'm not hardcore animal right activist, but if we treat animals better while they're alive, they're healthier and more nutritious and tasty when it goes down. And you don't have so many screaming PETA fags around. I've done lots of farmwork, some of it for good people, some bad. I much prefer to work for people who treat animals nicely than people who essentially torture them. Worst place I ever worked was a pigfarm. Dear god the terror. Almost everything you've ever read is true.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 27, 2010)

Mongols don't give a fuck 'bout ethics


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 27, 2010)

Ramblin' Gardie said:


> I'm a carnivore but it doesn't bother me what someone eats as long as they're eating something. If I didn't eat meat, tortilla chips would take over instead. <3



I highly doubt you are a carnivore. You would be an omnivore.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 27, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Oh, that's right. I didn't realize the English actually knew how make something edible.


 
fish and chips, chicken tikka masala, ale, victoria sponge cake, spotted dick, custard, yorkshire pudding, pond pudding, steak and kidney pudding/pie, cheddar (the real stuff, not your american shit), bakewell tart, stilton, yarg, steak and ale pie, cornish/devon pasties, lancaster hotpot, mead, champagne (thats right, we invented sparking wine!), cyder, boiled sweets, eldreflower cordial, general traditional sweets, perry, lardy cake, ploughmans lunch, trifle, cambridge burnt cream, apple and blackberry crumble, bread and butter puddding, gin, queen of puddings!

i can go on if you want...

what do you yanks have??? burgers, ketchup, bbq, tex-mex, clam chowder, deep fried lambs balls, beans, spray on cheese, meat loaf (which from what i can tell is scraps of old meat held together with stale bread), weak "beer", succotash and at that im stuck!

anyways, everyone knows that you go to the english for dessert! we rock at puddings, we are so good that we even make puddings with meat and veg in them, that are eaten as a main. we love them that much!


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 27, 2010)

my logic for why i eat fast food at times... "i'm so hungry let me check my wallet" *$3* SWEET i can get a full meal at MD's or Tacobell!.. i cant get shit in grocery stores... but when i do have money i always.. always eat healthy i only eat shit food when im running low on cash..

favorite vegetable: bell peppers man... soo good



anotherbloodywolf said:


> fish and chips, chicken tikka masala, ale, victoria sponge cake, *spotted dick*


hahaha interesting name 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotted_dick


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 27, 2010)

steak and ale pudding, followed by spotted dick and custard, washed down with a few pints of spitfire or (if you can get it) harveys ale is the perfect pub meal, it has to be in a country pub though, city pubs are shit!

also, bell peppers and french beans are one of the best vegetable combinations known to man!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 27, 2010)

> "Serves me right," Slothrop, wondering just what he means by this, sipping herb tea to remove the taste of the mayonnaise candyâ€” oops but that's a mistake, right, here's his mouth filling once again with horrible alkaloid desolation, all the way back to the soft palate where it digs in. Darlene, pure Nightingale compassion, is handing him a hard red candy, molded like a stylized raspberry . . . mm, which oddly enough even tastes like a raspberry, though it can't begin to take away that bitterness. Impatiently, he bites into it, and in the act knows, fucking idiot, he's been had once more, there comes pouring out onto his tongue the most godawful crystalline concentration of Jeez it must be pure nitric acid, "Oh mercy that's really sour," hardly able to get the words out he's so puckered up, exactly the sort of thing Hop Harrigan used to pull to get Tank Tinker to quit playing his ocarina, a shabby trick then and twice as reprehensible coming from an old lady who's supposed to be one of our Allies, shit he can't even see it's up his nose and whatever it is won't dissolve, just goes on torturing his shriveling tongue and crunches like ground glass among his molars.


this is basically where i stand on british sweets


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 27, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> this is basically where i stand on british sweets


 
i dont know what sweets you eat, but i dont think that british sweets are like that... what about fudge?

ok, pineapple cubes are sometimes like that, but mostly only after toothpaste, and hey! british kids are all masochists - no exceptions!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 27, 2010)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> fish and chips, chicken tikka masala, ale, victoria sponge cake, spotted dick, custard, yorkshire pudding, pond pudding, steak and kidney pudding/pie, cheddar (the real stuff, not your american shit), bakewell tart, stilton, yarg, steak and ale pie, cornish/devon pasties, lancaster hotpot, mead, champagne (thats right, we invented sparking wine!), cyder, boiled sweets, eldreflower cordial, general traditional sweets, perry, lardy cake, ploughmans lunch, trifle, cambridge burnt cream, apple and blackberry crumble, bread and butter puddding, gin, queen of puddings!
> 
> i can go on if you want...
> 
> ...


 
Spotted dick is extremely simple to make yet pretty good. Never heard of Yarg or pond pudding. Rhubarb crumble ftw, especially home baked. Trifle, again a home made one is superb. bread and butter pudding, another simple yet delightful desert.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 28, 2010)

yarg is awesome cornish cheese, and pond pudding is a west sussex thing, it's a sweet suet pastry wrapped around a whole lemon, with loads of holes in it so all the juice runs out, you steam it for about 5 hours and it is EPIC! my mum recons that she makes it the best but really, i do, she never uses enough sugar! x3


----------



## The DK (Sep 28, 2010)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> yarg is awesome cornish cheese, and pond pudding is a west sussex thing, it's a sweet suet pastry wrapped around a whole lemon, with loads of holes in it so all the juice runs out, you steam it for about 5 hours and it is EPIC! my mum recons that she makes it the best but really, i do, she never uses enough sugar! x3



my boss at one time was english and i think thats what he brought to work one time for use to try, god that stuff was awsome


----------



## slydude851 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't want to go vegetarian, mostly because I don't want to burden myself with compensating for the lost protein...

Besides, who doesn't like a NICE, WELL-COOKED, *JUICY*, *STEAK*?
lul


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 29, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Besides, who doesn't like a NICE, WELL-COOKED, *JUICY*, *STEAK*?
> lul


 
me???


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Sep 30, 2010)

I despise PETA for so many reasons beyond their pathetic promotion of the vegetarian lifestyle.

Definite meat eater here though, although I'm voting everything. I make sure my diet's plenty varied.


----------



## TrickyDick (Sep 30, 2010)

I just gotta say, steak is delicious. Especially when it's done in Ducasse's Methode. Amazing, only a person with absolutely no taste would refuse that.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 30, 2010)

TrickyDick said:


> I just gotta say, steak is delicious. Especially when it's done in Ducasse's Methode. Amazing, only a person with absolutely no taste would refuse that.


 
that made me so hungry


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 30, 2010)

I think that becoming a vegetarian would be a missed-steak.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 30, 2010)

TrickyDick said:


> I just gotta say, steak is delicious. Especially when it's done in Ducasse's Methode. Amazing, only a person with absolutely no taste would refuse that.


 
Ducasse's method has a pretty narrow application, to work well, it pretty much requires a well-marbled ribeye 2" thick with a significant fat cap on the side.  The GWS steak thread is full of ruined steaks that weren't up to being Ducasse'd and ended up medium-well with barely any crust.  The method in the eGullet thread that started the craze doesn't exactly match that in Alain's NYT article either, so there's that confusion factor too on what exactly is working and what isn't.  Personally, I'm waiting until the guys that can afford giant slabs of beef on a regular basis work it out before I try it.  There's nothing wrong with the retardedly hot cast-iron skillet method until then.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm an omnivore. 

I had to be wheat, gluten, and dairy free before it became a fad to do so outside of California or Boulder. D:< Unless the only cheese in the world is that Tofu Cheese, I'm *never* touching that shit again. UGH. 

Veggie burgers can be alright, though.


----------



## TrickyDick (Sep 30, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Ducasse's method has a pretty narrow application, to work well, it pretty much requires a well-marbled ribeye 2" thick with a significant fat cap on the side.  The GWS steak thread is full of ruined steaks that weren't up to being Ducasse'd and ended up medium-well with barely any crust.  The method in the eGullet thread that started the craze doesn't exactly match that in Alain's NYT article either, so there's that confusion factor too on what exactly is working and what isn't.  Personally, I'm waiting until the guys that can afford giant slabs of beef on a regular basis work it out before I try it.  There's nothing wrong with the retardedly hot cast-iron skillet method until then.


 I wont begrudge you that, it is a narrow method, but when I do steaks, which isn't too often, I do it big baby. The hot skillet method is awesome as well, and as you said, it's a good budget method.


----------



## jeff (Sep 30, 2010)

tofu cheese is awful
so is rice cheese

daiya is the only decent "cheeZZe" ive ever had but its made of some kind of mysterious substance that if i dwell on makes me really uneasy


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 30, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I think that becoming a vegetarian would be a missed-steak.


 
*BOOOOOOO!*


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, love meat.


----------



## Jaden (Sep 30, 2010)

Meat is the best thing.


----------



## Gillie (Oct 1, 2010)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> steak and ale pudding, followed by spotted dick and custard, washed down with a few pints of spitfire or (if you can get it) harveys ale is the perfect pub meal, it has to be in a country pub though, city pubs are shit!
> 
> also, bell peppers and french beans are one of the best vegetable combinations known to man!


 
I had the BEST Belhaven and Steak pie in the Fisherman's Tavern in Dundee, it was perfect.. the best city pub I have ever been in, it did feel a lot more like a village or coutry pub.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 1, 2010)

ok, every city pub i have ever been to has had no soul or feeling of passion in it, they are generally unfriendly and unwelcoming with an incredably limited selection of real ale, and way too much cheap crap on tap! the food (if there is food) is nearly always reheated or isn't pub food, the only exception is fish and chips which can actually be done quite well in city pubs, but only if they get good fish.

if i'm in a city, the last place i really want to go to is a pub, i want a bar or a club. likewise, if im somewhere rural that i dont know then what i really want is a good, old country pub with good ale and if possible, good food! town pubs are hit or miss, some of them are really good, but some of the worst pubs i've ever been to have been in small towns.


----------



## medjai (Oct 1, 2010)

TrickyDick said:


> I just gotta say, steak is delicious. Especially when it's done in Ducasse's Methode. Amazing, only a person with absolutely no taste would refuse that.


 
That almost seems like a confit steak. Excellent method.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

Alls I gotta say is


Steak, Medium Rare, the mushrooms

fuck yes, Meateater *Proud Carnivore*


----------



## Lyoto (Oct 2, 2010)

Definitely meat eater.  Days can go past where I don't eat meat at all, but not that often.



anotherbloodywolf said:


> ok, every city pub i have ever been to has had no soul or feeling of passion in it, they are generally unfriendly and unwelcoming with an incredably limited selection of real ale, and way too much cheap crap on tap! the food (if there is food) is nearly always reheated or isn't pub food, the only exception is fish and chips which can actually be done quite well in city pubs, but only if they get good fish.
> 
> if i'm in a city, the last place i really want to go to is a pub, i want a bar or a club. likewise, if im somewhere rural that i dont know then what i really want is a good, old country pub with good ale and if possible, good food! town pubs are hit or miss, some of them are really good, but some of the worst pubs i've ever been to have been in small towns.


 
I know what you mean about city pubs there isn't many that actually do a proper job of it.  Found a few in Glasgow but the best meal I've had in a pub recently was an Irish Stew in a little pub in Dublin.  I was a bit hung over at the time but it was amazing and massive portion as well.

I'll always avoid fast food joints if at all possible when I'm out in the city.  I'll usually try and eat before going out.  I can actually feel a wave of illness sweeping over me when I'm forced to eat Mc Donalds, Burger King, KFC etc.

I can't understand how people can actually enjoy eating that stuff.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 2, 2010)

i'm afraid that the best hangover cure is neither a greasy spoon type fry up, nor is it fruit and it isn't irish stew either... it's a sausage and egg mcmuffin! *hangs head in shame*


----------



## TrickyDick (Oct 2, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> tofu cheese is awful
> so is rice cheese
> 
> daiya is the only decent "cheeZZe" ive ever had but its made of some kind of mysterious substance that if i dwell on makes me really uneasy


 Daiya is pretty tasty. I made some mac and cheese for my aunt, and since she has dairy problems, I tried it out. Was not half bad tasting at all. I much prefer cream and aged cheddar. But seriously, wtf is it made of. What the hell is an arrowroot? How does that work?


----------



## medjai (Oct 2, 2010)

TrickyDick said:


> Daiya is pretty tasty. I made some mac and cheese for my aunt, and since she has dairy problems, I tried it out. Was not half bad tasting at all. I much prefer cream and aged cheddar. But seriously, wtf is it made of. What the hell is an arrowroot? How does that work?



Gruyere. Oh how I love you...


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Oct 2, 2010)

arrowroot is the ground up root of an african plant, the arrowroot. it's used like cornflour to thicken sauces, except that it turns colourless when cooked. if you use lots of it you get a gel, a bit like agar, just less set. vegans often use it as an egg substitute when they bake cakes and things. how does it work? i dunno, but i would guess that it's got a protein in it which "sets" at high temperatures, i don't know for certain though...


----------



## STK (Oct 2, 2010)

I eat meat, but only red meat. No white meat (fish, sea food, poultry, etc).


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 8, 2010)

I eat everything, and proud to be omnivore. I am not demanding, I eat all kinds of food... And of course all kinds of meat *drewl*


----------



## Adenosis Silo (Oct 8, 2010)

I generally don't eat vegetables, I prefer meat, but I REALLY like Rice, and potatoes, when cooked in certain ways.


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 8, 2010)

I do eat meat, but I'm trying to limit my intake of it. Not necessarily going to cut it out completely, but at least limit it.
Insects are tasty, btw.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 8, 2010)

I pretty much have not ONE food allergy, so with that said....I eat everything.
I am a human vacuum :O====@#$%^&


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 8, 2010)

Sebastian The Swede said:


> I eat everything, and proud to be omnivore. I am not demanding, I eat all kinds of food... And of course all kinds of meat *drewl*


 
Gillar du kÃ¶ttbollar?


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Oct 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You don't eat plants at all?


 Very rarely and only certain things made in certain ways. 



RandyDarkshade said:


> I highly doubt you are a carnivore. You would be an omnivore.


 Unless you count junk food in place of fruits and veggies... Eh-heheheh...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 8, 2010)

Ramblin' Gardie said:


> Very rarely and only certain things made in certain ways.
> 
> 
> Unless you count junk food in place of fruits and veggies... Eh-heheheh...



If you eat fried foods it is most likely cooked in cooking oil which is obtained from vegetables or sunflowers.

If you eat potato chips, they are made with potatoes. Or Maize.

At some point you eat a plant one way or another.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't like meat. Something about the taste just doesn't sit well with me. But I eat it anyways because for the moment i'm not the one shopping. Won't refuse free food. But when i get my own place i'll be a vegetarian not because of some reaction to the meat industry. I'll still work to fight for fair animal treatment, but even if they were all treated like royalty i wouldn't eat meat on my own choice


----------



## Lobar (Oct 8, 2010)

Lucien Pyrus said:


> I don't like meat. Something about the taste just doesn't sit well with me. But I eat it anyways because for the moment i'm not the one shopping. Won't refuse free food. But when i get my own place i'll be a vegetarian not because of some reaction to the meat industry. I'll still work to fight for fair animal treatment, but even if they were all treated like royalty i wouldn't eat meat on my own choice


 
Pretty much in every case where I hear someone simply doesn't like meat it turns out they've never had it prepared properly.  What have your experiences with meat been like?


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Oct 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Pretty much in every case where I hear someone simply doesn't like meat it turns out they've never had it prepared properly.  What have your experiences with meat been like?


 
Whether it be the very rare gourmet resturant, my grandma's amazing cooking, by a chef in a cooking class preparing it, or if i prepare it; I still don't like it. I tolerate it, but i much prefer fruits and veggies. And pasta yum. But i have quite the gourmet taste pallet and it isn't how it is prepared that is the problem


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Oct 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If you eat fried foods it is most likely cooked in cooking oil which is obtained from vegetables or sunflowers.
> 
> If you eat potato chips, they are made with potatoes. Or Maize.
> 
> At some point you eat a plant one way or another.


The thing about fried foods is an interesting way of looking at it. *rubs chin* Nice work, soldier!


----------



## Sanity (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm an omnivore, but I'd rather not eat crap food... but lately all I've been eating is pre-cooked frozen crap D:.  This is not good...

But to the "What have your experiences with meat been like?" question/topic, I've found that cattle meat is not to be trusted, chicken is to be suspected of something, and turkey or bust.  I don't like pork, but it has nothing to really do with anything but the amount of times we had it prepared in the past, oh, seven years.  Like, every other day... ffffffffffffffffffffffffffff--


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 9, 2010)

Ramblin' Gardie said:


> The thing about fried foods is an interesting way of looking at it. *rubs chin* Nice work, soldier!



Everyone eats some sort of plant even if it is not a veg or fruit directly. Jams (jelly) contains fruit, bread, contains flour which is made with grain. Basically there are a lot of foods we eat that require a plant of some sort to produce it.


----------

